# Alterung - Wie alt kann der Mensch werden, wo sind die Grenzen?



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Da es im Atom/Energiepolitk Thread zur Sprache kam, mache ich mal einen entsprechenden Thread auf.
Der Herr Moderator (dessen Name mir gerade entfallen ist ), kann ja die entsprechenden Posts hier rein schieben.

*Alterung:*

Die Wissenschaft geht davon aus, dass der Mensch ungefähr 120 Jahre alt werden kann (plus/minus ein paar Jahre). Älter nicht. Die Grenze schein von den Genen selbst gesetzt zu werden, der Organismus als Ganzes funktioniert nicht länger, auch wenn örtliche Bereiche natürlich nicht so alt sind. Durchschnittlich betrachtet sind die Zellen im Körper nur maximal 10 Jahre alt. LINK

Aber bedeutet das auch, dass man theoretisch unendlich alt werden kann, denn die Zellen erneuern sich ja immer wieder?
Nein, denn die Gene legen fest, dass sich Zellen nur beschränkt teilen können, irgendwann sterben sie ab (haben Untersuchungen von Gewebezellen im Labor ergeben). Man nimmt an, dass das eben genetisch bedingt ist und auch dass freie Radikale, also Stoffwechselprodukte, mit Schuld daran ist. Der Grund scheint hier die Mitochondrien zu sein, die eine eigenen DNS haben (die nur von der Mutter übertragen wird). Die Mitochondrien-DNS reagiert anfälliger für die freien Radikale als der Zellkern selbst, aber die Mitochondrien sind wichtig, denn sie sind das Kraftwerk einer Zelle, sie erzeugen das Nukleodit Adenosintriphosphat.
Funktioniert nun dieses Kraftwerk nicht mehr, verliert also an Leistung, bauen die Zellen ab.
Ebenso verkürzen sich im Laufe der Zeit die Telomere. Das sind die Enden der Chromosomen. Sie bestehen aus sich wiederholenden TTAGGG (Thymin, Thymin, Adenin, Guanin, Guanin, Guanin, die Bausteine der DNS), die normaler Weise mehrere tausend Mal hintereinander vorkommen. Die Verkürzung hat Auswirkungen auf die Stabilität der Chromosomen.
Das Enzym Telomerase stellt bei den Keimzellen diese Enden der Chromosomen wieder her, ist aber in anderen Zellen nicht aktiv (außer den Stammzellen und bestimmten Immunzellen). Nur in Krebszellen wird es wieder aktiv und dadurch kann sich die Krebszelle unendlich oft teilen und stirbt nicht ab.

Wie genau das aber alles mit dem Alterungsprozess zusammenhängt, ist aber noch nicht genau erforscht, bzw. man versteht noch nicht alle Abläufe.
Neben der primären Alterung (also die Zellalterung an sich) gibt es auch eine sekundäre Alterung. Die wird von äußeren Einflüssen bestimmt, wie die Ernährung, das Lebensumfeld und natürlich Krankheiten.

Es gibt darüber hinaus auch eine Hayflick-Grenze, die die begrenze Teilung von Zellen beschreibt. Demnach werden Schildkröten auch deshalb so alt, weil sich ihre Zellen häufiger teilen können als z.B. menschliche Zellen.

Theoretisch müsste man also nur das Enzym Telomerase so modifizieren, dass es bei allen Zellen die Chromosomen instant hält, doch das ist eben nur ein kleiner Teil des Ganzen, wie man wirklich das Altern verlangsamen kann, bzw. künstlich älter werden könnte, liegt außerhalb der derzeitigen Forschung. Die Stammzellen sind aber ein beliebtes Ziel der Forschung, denn von ihnen verspricht man sich eine Menge, da sich eine Stammzelle in jede beliebige Körperzelle verwandeln kann.


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es mit Nanobots/Naniten aus? Man könnte diese, sobald man brauchbare Mengen herstellen und programmieren kann, doch bestimmt auch verwenden um Zellen in den Ursprungszustand zurückzusetzen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Nanobots/Naniten aus? Man könnte diese, sobald man brauchbare Mengen herstellen und programmieren kann, doch bestimmt auch verwenden um Zellen in den Ursprungszustand zurückzusetzen?


 
Jepp, aber wenn da mal was schief läuft...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Wie sollen denn diese Nanoroboter aussehen?
Es geht im Makromoleküle, also sehr komplexe Moleküle.

Du müsstest also Roboter entwickeln, die ebenfalls aus Molekülen bestehen.


----------



## zøtac (7. Mai 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, ich glaub niemand will ewig leben...


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, wie diese Nanoroboter aussehen müssten. Das ist eine Sache die man nicht mal eben zwischen durch entwerfen kann  Wie weit ist man eigentlich im Moment mit der Entwicklung von Naniten?

@zotac: Spricht doch nichts dagegen, wenn man ewig jung und fit sein könnte?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Spricht doch nichts dagegen, wenn man ewig jung und fit sein könnte?


 
Also ich bezweifle mal stark, dass man das wirklich haben will!
Viele alte Menschen werden trotz körperlicher Fitness lebensmüde!


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Das liegt aber häufig an emotionalen Bindungen, die sie an Verstorbene haben. Wenn man keine emotionalen Bindungen aufbaut und generell kaltherzig ist, fällt das Leben viel leichter


----------



## Hansaplast (7. Mai 2011)

...im jugendlichen Alter von 417 Jahren von einem Taxi überfahren, als er morgens um fünf aus der Disco kam.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

Was ich nur recht interessant finde ist das in der Bibel steh nach der Sintflut.....! Also dort steht ja das die Menschen mehrere Hundert Jahre alt wurden, Metusalem wurde ca. 967 Jahre alt. Danach steht weiter das Gott sah das der Mensch zu lange auf der Erde weile und er seine Existenz auf 120 Jahre beschränke! Das ist das alte Testament also ca. 700 v.C. niedergeschrieben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie diese Nanoroboter aussehen müssten. Das ist eine Sache die man nicht mal eben zwischen durch entwerfen kann  Wie weit ist man eigentlich im Moment mit der Entwicklung von Naniten?



Die aktuelle Technik erlaubt Roboter von der Größe eines Streichholzes. Allerdings können die nichts.
Doch wenn du die Chromosomen reparieren willst, musst du kleiner als eine Zelle werden, also im Bereich von Molekülen. Doch es gibt bis jetzt nicht mal eine Forschung, die darauf hinausläuft, ist alles nur Visionen und Inhalt von SiFi Romanen und passenden Filmen (siehe Star Trek).
Du müsstest also einen Roboter aus Makromolekülen zusammenbauen. Wie der aber dann gesteuert werden soll... keine Ahnung. 



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Also ich bezweifle mal stark, dass man das wirklich haben will!
> Viele alte Menschen werden trotz körperlicher Fitness lebensmüde!



Und wie willst du dann alle ernähren, wenn ständig Menschen nachrücken, also geboren werden und keine mehr sterben.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wie willst du dann alle ernähren, wenn ständig Menschen nachrücken, also geboren werden und keine mehr sterben.


 
Warum fragst du mich das?
Man muss die Geburten stark regeln und das Meer stärker zur Erzeugung von Nahrung benutzen!
Und da wir geade bei Sci-Fi sind: Andere Welten kolonisieren!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

Kann mir aber einer sagen, bezuggenommen auf meinen eigenen Post, woher die Menschen 700 v.C. wussten das der Mensch ca. 120 Jahre alt werden kann?


----------



## mattinator (7. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wie willst du dann alle ernähren, wenn ständig Menschen nachrücken, also geboren werden und keine mehr sterben.


 
Wenn "Unsterblichkeit" technisch möglich ist: ab in's All und neue Planeten besiedeln. Vllt. kann man dann Menschen sogar genetisch an extreme Lebensbedingungen auf anderen Planeten anpassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Was ich nur recht interessant finde ist das in der Bibel steh nach der Sintflut.....! Also dort steht ja das die Menschen mehrere Hundert Jahre alt wurden, Metusalem wurde ca. 967 Jahre alt. Danach steht weiter das Gott sah das der Mensch zu lange auf der Erde weile und er seine Existenz auf 120 Jahre beschränke! Das ist das alte Testament also ca. 700 v.C. niedergeschrieben.



Öhm, kannst du das belegen, ich meine jetzt ohne das Alte Testament zur Rate zu ziehen? 



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Warum fragst du mich das?



Wer hat denn damit angefangen?



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Man muss die Geburten stark regeln und das Meer stärker zur Erzeugung von Nahrung benutzen!
> Und da wir geade bei Sci-Fi sind: Andere Welten kolonisieren!



Wie willst du das denn machen?
Zum Recht der freien Bestimmung gehört nun mal auch das Recht sich fortpflanzen zu können.


----------



## zøtac (7. Mai 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Kann mir aber einer sagen, bezuggenommen auf meinen eigenen Post, woher die Menschen 700 v.C. wussten das der Mensch ca. 120 Jahre alt werden kann?


Der Mensch wird aber nicht ca. 120 Jahre alt, im verhältnis gesehen werden nur sehr wenige über 100 Jahre. 
Ich würd keinen all zu großen Wert auf die Bibel oder andere "heilige" Bücher legen, Religionen sind mMn totaler Humbug


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mir den Startpost nicht durchgelesen und will nur mal sagen, dass ich das Alter des Menschen bereits jetzt viel zu lang finde. Das Leben ist ne Farce. 50 Jahre reichen völlig um alles zu erleben und "Zeuge" des Lebens zu sein. Auf den "alt werde Teil" kann denke ich sowieso jeder verzichten. Hab schon gesehen wie die Alten in Heimen vor sich hin vegetieren. Die Kranken- und Rentenkassen werden sich sicher auch bedanken wenn der Mensch durchschnittlich 100 Jahre oder so alt wird (das System wird zusammen brechen) oder ein Mensch wird bis er 80 oder 90 Jahre alt ist arbeiten müssen (Juhu 60 oder 70 Jahre Arbeit).

Ne ne, wäre imo furchtbar so alt zu werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Er meint wohl, weil der Mensch eine natürliche Grenze von 120 Jahren hat, die logischer Weise nur weniger erreichen, aber eben auch nicht übertreffen. Also Menschen, die 140 oder 150 Jahre alt werden, oder wurden, gibts nicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2011)

Die 120 Jahre sind ja auch nur der Maximalwert den der Mansch ca. erreichen kann. @quntin was meinst du mit blegen?? Steht halt so in der Bibel!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer hat denn damit angefangen?



Forseti?



> Wie willst du das denn machen?
> Zum Recht der freien Bestimmung gehört nun mal auch das Recht sich fortpflanzen zu können.


 
Ach, das kann man schon irgendwie durch Kürzungen von Kindergeld und ähnlichen Sauereinen machen!
Ich hab mich jetzt nicht genug damit beschäftigt um einen "Masterplan" vorlegen zu können!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ach, das kann man schon irgendwie durch Kürzungen von Kindergeld und ähnlichen Sauereinen machen!
> Ich hab mich jetzt nicht genug damit beschäftigt um einen "Masterplan" vorlegen zu können!


 
Ich hab da schon einen, aber wenn ich den vorlege, komme ich in den Knast. 

Trotzdem, wieso werden die Menschen überhaupt so alt?
Mädchen bekommen heute mit 12,4 Jahen die erste Menstruation, sind also fähig zur Fortpflanzung. Zwischen 20 und 28 haben sie in der Regel das beste Alter (liest man hier und da) für Nachkommen. Wieso also muss man 80 werden?
Eine Eintagsfliege wird auch keine Woche alt. 
Oder guck dir Zikaden an, einige Arten vermehren sich nur alle 15 Jahre und danach sterben sie.


----------



## thysol (7. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ach, das kann man schon irgendwie durch Kürzungen von Kindergeld und ähnlichen Sauereinen machen!
> Ich hab mich jetzt nicht genug damit beschäftigt um einen "Masterplan" vorlegen zu können!


 
Das glaube ich nicht. Weisst du viele Unfaelle es gibt? In Afrika kriegen die auch kein Kindergeld, vermehren sich aber dennoch wie die Kanickel.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Zum Recht der freien Bestimmung gehört nun mal auch das Recht sich fortpflanzen zu können.


 
Und in Asien haben sie dieses Recht den Menschen schon genommen ....na ja ein Kind dürfen sie ja noch straffrei bekommen 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Startpost nicht durchgelesen und will nur mal sagen, dass ich das Alter des Menschen bereits jetzt viel zu lang finde. Das Leben ist ne Farce. 50 Jahre reichen völlig um alles zu erleben und "Zeuge" des Lebens zu sein. .



hmm ...dann habe ich ja wohl schon fast alles erlebt und gesehen und kann mir schon mal ein Loch buddeln


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem, wieso werden die Menschen überhaupt so alt?
> Mädchen bekommen heute mit 12,4 Jahen die erste Menstruation, sind also fähig zur Fortpflanzung. Zwischen 20 und 28 haben sie in der Regel das beste Alter (liest man hier und da) für Nachkommen. Wieso also muss man 80 werden?
> Eine Eintagsfliege wird auch keine Woche alt.
> Oder guck dir Zikaden an, einige Arten vermehren sich nur alle 15 Jahre und danach sterben sie.



Damit wird es schon sehr philosophisch!



thysol schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Weisst du viele Unfaelle es gibt? In Afrika kriegen die auch kein Kindergeld, vermehren sich aber dennoch wie die Kanickel.


 
Jepp, aber wie gut ist die medizinische Versorgung hier und wie ist sie dort!
Und wenn man einen Menschen 800 Jahre alt werden lassen kann, wie gut muss die Medizin dann sein!


----------



## Squatrat (7. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich glaub niemand will ewig leben...



Sicher?

Ich finde den Gedanken zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Mai 2011)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Sicher?
> 
> Ich finde den Gedanken zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt nicht schlecht.


 
Sagt der, der einen Galgen als Avatar hat!

Mal ehrlich: Irgendwann ist es auch zuviel des guten (damit ist das Leben gemeint)!


----------



## snaapsnaap (7. Mai 2011)

Das Ganze wird wohl auch technisch erst dann möglich sein, falls überhaupt, wenn wir schon auf anderen Planeten leben können.
  Alleine für einen Menschen brauchte man dazu dann weit über 100  Billionen solch kleiner Roboter, oder weniger wenn sie den von Zelle zu  Zelle wandern könnten...
  Selbst wenn man auch nur das Gehirn in eine Art "Roboterkörper" whatever  einpflanzen würde/könnte, müsste man immer noch die Mitochondrien in den  Nervenzellen "umprogrammieren" was ebenso schwierig werden dürfte.
Und den eigentlichen "Geist" wird man wohl kaum in einen anderes Objekt transferieren können.


----------



## Squatrat (7. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Sagt der, der einen Galgen als Avatar hat!



Der soll nur komischen Leuten wie dir Angst machen. 



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: Irgendwann ist es auch zuviel des guten (damit ist das Leben gemeint)!



Naja die Alternativen sind mir zu Unsicher.

Wenn man das von religiöser Seite betrachtet, habe ich weder Lust, in irgendeine Hölle zu kommen noch eine Kellerschabe zu sein.


----------



## zøtac (7. Mai 2011)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Wenn man das von religiöser Seite betrachtet, habe ich weder Lust, in irgendeine Hölle zu kommen noch eine Kellerschabe zu sein.


Würde man etwas von der Religiösen seite betrachten, sollte man sich schnellstens dagegen impfen lassen 

Ne aber mal im ernst, was willst du schon 500 jahre lang machen? Sagt jetzt nicht zocken... es wird halt einfach irgendwann ziemlich ätzend


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Mai 2011)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Naja die Alternativen sind mir zu Unsicher.
> 
> Wenn man das von religiöser Seite betrachtet, habe ich weder Lust, in irgendeine Hölle zu kommen noch eine Kellerschabe zu sein.


 
Und wenn man die religöse Seite weglässt, dann ist es endgültig, und ob es stimmt ist doch wayne!


----------



## Glühbirne (7. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Würde man etwas von der Religiösen seite betrachten, sollte man sich schnellstens dagegen impfen lassen
> 
> Ne aber mal im ernst, was willst du schon 500 jahre lang machen? Sagt jetzt nicht zocken... es wird halt einfach irgendwann ziemlich ätzend


Kommt drauf an, was du nach dem Tod erwartest. 
Und da Dir niemand 100%ig sagen kann was dich nach dem Tod wirklich erwartet, sollte man doch zufrieden sein mit dem was man momentan sicher hat.
Im schlimmsten Fall heißt es Licht aus und zwar für immer...


----------



## zøtac (7. Mai 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was du nach dem Tod erwartest.
> Und da Dir niemand 100%ig sagen kann was dich nach dem Tod wirklich erwartet, sollte man doch zufrieden sein mit dem was man momentan sicher hat.
> Im schlimmsten Fall heißt es Licht aus und zwar für immer...


Was heißt der schlimmste Fall? Das ist das beste und logischste was nach dem Tod passieren kann, verwesung und nichts weiter. 
Für mich das einzige was in Frage kommt, dieser ganze Hokuspokus Aberglaube ist nicht so mein ding


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Mai 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was du nach dem Tod erwartest.
> Und da Dir niemand 100%ig sagen kann was dich nach dem Tod wirklich erwartet, sollte man doch zufrieden sein mit dem was man momentan sicher hat.


Ohne Risiko wär der Mensch schon armselig verhungert, bevor er sich hätte fortpflanzen können!



> Im schlimmsten Fall heißt es Licht aus und zwar für immer...


Na und?
Dich interessiert es dann doch nicht mehr!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und in Asien haben sie dieses Recht den Menschen schon genommen ....na ja ein Kind dürfen sie ja noch straffrei bekommen



Jop, lässt sich aber nicht kontrollieren, wie man an der Bevölkerungszahl sieht. 



True Monkey schrieb:


> hmm ...dann habe ich ja wohl schon fast alles erlebt und gesehen und kann mir schon mal ein Loch buddeln



Ich dachte, du willst im Ofen verfeuert werden, wenn das Bier gebraut wird. 



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Damit wird es schon sehr philosophisch!



Die Frage kann man ja trotzdem stellen, auch wenn es keine belegbare Antwort gibt.



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Jepp, aber wie gut ist die medizinische Versorgung hier und wie ist sie dort!
> Und wenn man einen Menschen 800 Jahre alt werden lassen kann, wie gut muss die Medizin dann sein!



Nicht nur die medizinische Versorgung. Dass die Europäer den "Sprung" geschafft haben, hat auch mit der Abwasserentsorgung zu tun (es ist eben vorteilhafter nicht das Wasser zu trinken, in das die Toten geworfen werden). Dazu noch die Erfindung des Kühlschrankes, auch das brachte eine Menge, man konnte Lebensmittel endlich länger lagern und futterte nun nichts mehr, was schon verdorben war.



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Im schlimmsten Fall heißt es Licht aus und zwar für immer...



Nicht nur im schlimmsten Fall.
Nach logischer Überlegung endet die Zeit nach dem Tod und wo keine Zeit mehr ist, kann auch nichts ablaufen.


----------



## Glühbirne (7. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Na und?
> Dich interessiert es dann doch nicht mehr!


Stimmt, aber allein aufgrund dieser Vorstellung hätte ich nichts dagegen möglichst alt zu werden, sofern dieses Leben dann auch lebenswert wäre.


> Was heißt der schlimmste Fall? Das ist das beste und logischste was nach dem Tod passieren kann, verwesung und nichts weiter.
> Für mich das einzige was in Frage kommt, dieser ganze Hokuspokus Aberglaube ist nicht so mein ding


Das Logischste schon, aber auch das Beste? Na gut, ist halt ein sehr subjektives Thema.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Mai 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber allein aufgrund dieser Vorstellung hätte ich nichts dagegen möglichst alt zu werden, sofern dieses Leben dann auch lebenswert wäre.


 
Jepp, aber wer garantiert dir, dass es immer lebenswert ist?


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Ich würde auch eine Altersrenten und Kinderverzichtserklärung unterschreiben wenn ich dafür 800+ werden dürfte  Ich wüsste schon was ich mit der Zeit anfangen würde. Zum Beispiel alle Naturwissenschaften studieren 
Wem es nach 50 schon langweilig wird steht es ja frei den Strick zu nehmen oder mit dem Fön baden zu gehen


----------



## Glühbirne (7. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Jepp, aber wer garantiert dir, dass es immer lebenswert ist?


 Niemand, aber das selbe Problem stellt sich auch, wenn ich ein normales Alter erreichen würde.
Natürlich würde man bei einer starken Steigerung des Durchschnittsalters viel mehr nicht lebenswerte Tage/Jahre erleben, aber auch viel mehr lebenswerte Tage/Jahre. 
Dennoch ist das Risiko sehr hoch, dass man durchaus hunderte Jahre an einer Krankheit leiden muss, da gebe ich Dir Recht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Wenn du aber jetzt 200+ werden kannst, was ist dann mit den ganzen Verschlechterungen im Bereich des Gehirns?
Was nützt es dir, wenn du 100 Jahre länger lebst, davon aber nichts mehr mitbekommst?


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2011)

hehe ...ich bekomme schon seit Jahren nichts mehr mit da kommt es auf ein paar Jahre mehr auch nicht mehr an.

Und der Gedanke einen 100 jährigen zu trinken den ich selber gebrannt habe gefällt mir recht gut


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Wenn das Leben nicht mehr lebenswert ist, stehen einem ja verschieden Möglichkeiten frei.
Ich denke lebenswert ist bei jedem etwas anders definiert.


----------



## Glühbirne (8. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du aber jetzt 200+ werden kannst, was ist dann mit den ganzen Verschlechterungen im Bereich des Gehirns?
> Was nützt es dir, wenn du 100 Jahre länger lebst, davon aber nichts mehr mitbekommst?



Nichts, aber ist das ein Grund den geistig fitten Leuten +100 Jahre vorzuenthalten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Nichts, aber ist das ein Grund den geistig fitten Leuten +100 Jahre vorzuenthalten?


 
Woher weißt du aber, dass du, wenn du mit 80 noch einigermaßen dabei bist, dass du es mit 90 auch noch bist? Geschweige denn mit 150.


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

außerdem wird man das Gehirn auch verjüngen können, wenn man die anderen Körperzellen verjüngen kann. Die Gehirnkapazität reicht auf jeden Fall für 800 Jahre und bis dahin kann man die bestimmt auch künstlich erhöhen oder das Gehirn löscht automatisch unwichtige Informationen

das Gehirn altert hauptsächlich durch Schadstoffablagerungen. Wenn man diese wieder entfernen kann würde das die Leistungsfähigkeit alleine schon länger erhalten.


----------



## Uter (8. Mai 2011)

@ hulkhardy1:
Auch vor 2000 Jahren wurden manche Menschen so alt wie manche Menschen heute, die Lebenserwartung war niedriger, aber warum sollten damals die Könige (keine Mangelerscheinungen und verhältnismäßig gute med. Versorgung) nicht so alt werden können wie manche Menschen heute? Es gibt ja auch Menschen, die deutlich über 100 Jahre werden und nie ernsthaft krank waren. Sowas war früher seltener, aber durchaus möglich.

@ Hansvonwurst:
Schönes Faust-Zitat. 

@ topic: 
Ich glaub nicht, dass Menschen deutlich älter als 120 oder vielleicht 140 Jahre werden können. Nanoroboter, die die Zellen und DNS reparieren sollen müssten kleiner sein die DNS, aber aus was sollten sie dann bestehen? Heute nicht möglich und vermutlich auch nie möglich. 
Allgemein wird die Lebenserwartung eher sinken (Wohlstandskrankheiten, Übergewicht,...).


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> außerdem wird man das Gehirn auch verjüngen können, wenn man die anderen Körperzellen verjüngen kann. Die Gehirnkapazität reicht auf jeden Fall für 800 Jahre und bis dahin kann man die bestimmt auch künstlich erhöhen oder das Gehirn löscht automatisch unwichtige Informationen
> 
> das Gehirn altert hauptsächlich durch Schadstoffablagerungen. Wenn man diese wieder entfernen kann würde das die Leistungsfähigkeit alleine schon länger erhalten.


 
Die Neuronen sind aber eine andere Geschichte als eine normale Körperzelle. Außerdem können sich neuronale Zellen nicht teilen. Stirbt eine Zelle ab, ist sie unwiderbringlich verloren (saufen, Drogen... ).
Dann besteht das Gehirn nicht aus einem Teil, sondern aus vielen Bereichen, die sich in Großhirn, Kleinhirn, Zwischenhirn und Hirnstamm aufteilen lassen. Wie genau alles abläuft, ist noch nicht genau erforscht. Ebenso kann man ein Gehirn nicht mit einem Computer vergleichen, selbst wenn ein Supercomputer auf ungefähr die Leistungsfähigkeit kommt, die auch ein Gehirn hat, so braucht der Computer dafür ein vielfaches an Energie.
Auch ist die Ablagerung von Beta-Amyloid im Gehirn nicht geklärt, niemand weiß genau, was da abläuft, geschweige denn, wie man das unterbinden kann.


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Mit Stammzelllen lassen sich aber gut neue Gehirnzellen züchten, um abgestorbene Zellen zu ersetzen 
Auf Alkohol und Drogen lässt sicht leicht verzichten. Ich habe in meinem Leben davon noch nichts angerührt


----------



## seltsam (8. Mai 2011)

Und wer soll die Rente für die 100 Jahre mehr bezahlen? Niemand,ausgenommen Beamte,die Pennen eh den ganzen Tag,kann in dem Alter noch richtig Arbeiten.
Zu der erhöhten Lebensdauer müßte man also zwingend noch die Knochen und das Fleisch so härten können,das das noch geht.


----------



## Icejester (8. Mai 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Was ich nur recht interessant finde ist das in der Bibel steh nach der Sintflut.....! Also dort steht ja das die Menschen mehrere Hundert Jahre alt wurden, Metusalem wurde ca. 967 Jahre alt. Danach steht weiter das Gott sah das der Mensch zu lange auf der Erde weile und er seine Existenz auf 120 Jahre beschränke! Das ist das alte Testament also ca. 700 v.C. niedergeschrieben.


 
Falls es nicht schonmal jemand vor mir geschrieben haben sollte (Bin zu faul, jetzt alle Posts darauf durchzukämmen):
Im Alten Testament kommt es tatsächlich zu sehr, sehr abenteuerlichen Altersangaben. Selbstverständlich ist Methusalem aber nicht knappe 1000 Jahre alt geworden, genauso wenig, wie die Anderen, die da teilweise genannt werden, mehrere hundert Jahre erreicht haben. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Übersetzungsfehler oder eine Mehrdeutigkeit: Wahrscheinlich ist Methusalem 967 *Monate *alt geworden. Das wären dann etwas mehr als 80,5 Jahre. Für die Zeit sicherlich ein absolut "biblisches" Alter, aber weitaus realistischer als beinahe 1000 Jahre.



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was du nach dem Tod erwartest.
> Und  da Dir niemand 100%ig sagen kann was dich nach dem Tod wirklich  erwartet, sollte man doch zufrieden sein mit dem was man momentan sicher  hat.
> Im schlimmsten Fall heißt es Licht aus und zwar für immer...



Das ist nicht der schlimmste, sondern der wahrscheinlichste Fall. Das Gute an der Sache: Du kriegst von der Ewigkeit nichts mit. 


Abgesehen davon: Gibt es nicht Menschen, die beinahe 140 geworden sind? Mir spukt da sowas im Kopf rum. Auf Wikipedia gibt es auf jeden Fall eine Liste der ältesten Menschen. Da könnt Ihr ja mal nachschauen. Aber ich würde annehmen, daß die meisten Angaben in dieser Richtung aus verschiedensten Gründen mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Mai 2011)

> Das ist nicht der schlimmste, sondern der wahrscheinlichste Fall. Das Gute an der Sache: Du kriegst von der Ewigkeit nichts mit.



Das ist nur aus materialistischer und atheistischer Sicht der wahrscheinlichste Fall. Das Gehirn wird natürlich zweifelos sterben, aber der Geist? Na ja, egal, weil offtopic.



> Abgesehen davon: Gibt es nicht Menschen, die beinahe 140 geworden sind?



122 Jahre alt ist eine Frau mal geworden. Allerdings baut der Körper massiv im Alter ab. Die war ihre letzten Jahre blind und fast taub. Jeanne Calment


----------



## DarthLAX (8. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich glaub niemand will ewig leben...



doch, ich! (sorry, aber wer das nicht will ist IMHO doof - sorry, aber sterben will ich nicht, weil ich nicht weiß was dabei mit mir passiert d.h. bleibt mein bewustsein erhalten (egal ob wiedergeburt, himmel oder als "energie-wesen" das überhaupt keinen einfluss auf die normale welt hat etc.) oder ist es einfach zu ende d.h. wie bei nem computer der durchbrennt?)



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Startpost nicht durchgelesen und will nur mal sagen, dass ich das Alter des Menschen bereits jetzt viel zu lang finde. Das Leben ist ne Farce. 50 Jahre reichen völlig um alles zu erleben und "Zeuge" des Lebens zu sein. Auf den "alt werde Teil" kann denke ich sowieso jeder verzichten. Hab schon gesehen wie die Alten in Heimen vor sich hin vegetieren. Die Kranken- und Rentenkassen werden sich sicher auch bedanken wenn der Mensch durchschnittlich 100 Jahre oder so alt wird (das System wird zusammen brechen) oder ein Mensch wird bis er 80 oder 90 Jahre alt ist arbeiten müssen (Juhu 60 oder 70 Jahre Arbeit).
> 
> Ne ne, wäre imo furchtbar so alt zu werden.


 
wenn du meinst (jeder der das nicht will darf einfach die behandlung verweigern bzw. darf sich umbringen)



Squatrat schrieb:


> Sicher?
> 
> Ich finde den Gedanken zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt nicht schlecht.


 
dem stimme ich vorbehaltlos zu 



Squatrat schrieb:


> Der soll nur komischen Leuten wie dir Angst machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
richtig (wiedergeburt ist so eine sache...auch wenn ich davon ausgehe, das wenn es das gibt ein mensch immer ein mensch (oder zumindest "etwas" mit vergleichbarer geistiger kapazität bleibt, weil eine schabe z.B. wie eine zu kleine festplatte nicht genug kapazität für einen menschlichen geist hätte)

hölle?....kommt drauf an ob es da so ist wie die "heiligen" bücher schreiben (kam noch keiner zurück d.h. vll ist hölle ja auch nur, als geist durch die gegend zu "driften" und nicht mehr in der "normalen" welt agieren zu können....das stelle ich mir als höllisch vor)



zøtac schrieb:


> Was heißt der schlimmste Fall? Das ist das beste und logischste was nach dem Tod passieren kann, verwesung und nichts weiter.
> Für mich das einzige was in Frage kommt, dieser ganze Hokuspokus Aberglaube ist nicht so mein ding


 
und du wills als "madenfrass" enden? - also ich nicht (d.h. ich lasse mich einfrieren, wenn ich schon net ewig leben kann!)



Forseti schrieb:


> Ich würde auch eine Altersrenten und Kinderverzichtserklärung unterschreiben wenn ich dafür 800+ werden dürfte  Ich wüsste schon was ich mit der Zeit anfangen würde. Zum Beispiel alle Naturwissenschaften studieren
> Wem es nach 50 schon langweilig wird steht es ja frei den Strick zu nehmen oder mit dem Fön baden zu gehen


 
 richtig, das würde ich auch machen (ok das mit kinderverzicht vll net - weil: ich weiß ja nicht ob sich meine ansicht zu kindern vll noch ändert, im moment würde ich es machen, aber andererseits: ich mache nix was ich später vll bereuen würde!)

naja zu "das ende des menschen ist festgelegt"

stammzellenforschung sag ich nur, nanos sind auch ein guter ansatz 

und zum gehirn das seine kapazitätsgrenze erreicht:

geht glaub ich nicht (zumindest nicht, was "speicher" angeht d.h. platz auf der "festplatte" - da das gehirn unwichtige informationen vergisst bzw. vergessen kann, wenn was wichtigeres daher kommt d.h. das gehirn würde auch in hunderten von jahren noch arbeiten IMHO, nur würde man wahrscheinlich dann seine ältesten erinnerungen schritt für schritt vergessen, was aber IMHO nicht schlimm ist, da man ja neue hat (und alles was man dran und drauf ist zu vergessen: aufschreiben und fertig 

mfg LAX der lange (am besten ewig)leben möchte (jung und gesund natürlich)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie diese Nanoroboter aussehen müssten. Das ist eine Sache die man nicht mal eben zwischen durch entwerfen kann  Wie weit ist man eigentlich im Moment mit der Entwicklung von Naniten?



Genauso alt wie mit der Entwicklung von Antrieben für Überlichtgeschwindigkeit, Ringwelten und Energieschilden:
Wir kennen nicht einmal physikalische Grundlagen, nach denen derartige SF-Geschichten möglich sein könnten.




hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @quntin was meinst du mit blegen?? Steht halt so in der Bibel!



Er meinte vermutlich naturwissenschaftliche Belege, wie man sie in einer naturwissenschaftlichen Diskussion eben erwarten kann.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, lässt sich aber nicht kontrollieren, wie man an der Bevölkerungszahl sieht.



Eigentlich klappt die Kontrolle im chinesischen Bevölkerungsprogramm recht gut, was die reine Anzahl angeht. So gut, dass man es mitlerweile immer weiter ausweicht, damit in in 30-40 Jahren nicht vor einer ganz großen Katastrophe steht.




Forseti schrieb:


> Ich würde auch eine Altersrenten und Kinderverzichtserklärung unterschreiben wenn ich dafür 800+ werden dürfte


*sign*
Versteh eh nicht, was an diesen Nervdingern so toll sein soll 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Neuronen sind aber eine andere Geschichte als eine normale Körperzelle. Außerdem können sich neuronale Zellen nicht teilen. Stirbt eine Zelle ab, ist sie unwiderbringlich verloren (saufen, Drogen... ).



So ganz sicher ist man sich bei der Teilbarkeit immer noch nicht, aber auf alle Fälle ist das Hirn in der Lage, Funktionen auf andere Zellbereich umzulegen und man kann zusätzliche Zellen aus Stammzellen nachzüchten.
Davon abgesehen beweisen genug alte Menschen, dass man ohne exzessiven Drogenkonsum und bei intensivem Training des Hirns quasi nicht abbaut. Und worin läge der Sinn des altwerdens, wenn man sein Hirn nicht nutzen wollte?
Um alle bekannten physischen Dinge auszuprobieren, reichen auch 1-2 Jahrzehnte.




seltsam schrieb:


> Und wer soll die Rente für die 100 Jahre mehr bezahlen? Niemand,ausgenommen Beamte,die Pennen eh den ganzen Tag,kann in dem Alter noch richtig Arbeiten.
> Zu der erhöhten Lebensdauer müßte man also zwingend noch die Knochen und das Fleisch so härten können,das das noch geht.


 
Abgesehen davon, dass es genau um die Verländerung deren Nutzungsdauer geht:
Die Mehrheit der Berufe in der modernen industrialisierten Welt sind geistiger Natur und es gibt eine zunehmend schnellere Verlagerung in diese Richtung, insbesondere auch zur Forschung - denn quasi alles andere können wir heutzutage auch maschinell erledigen. Ein höhere Lebensalter würde hier nicht nur eine weitere Beschäftigung ermöglichen, es würde auch die Gesamtleistung der Bevölkerung extrem steigern, denn es gibt mitlerweile viele Bereiche, in denen man die ersten 30-40 Jahre seines Lebens damit verbringt, den aktuellen Wissensstand zu lernen und zu begreifen, ehe man wirklich zum Fortschritt beitragen kann. Geht man dann mit 60-70 schon wieder in Rente, hat man nur 1/3 seines Lebens produktiv verbracht. Jedes zusätzliche Jahr Lebens- und Arbeitszeit würde man aber mit maximalem Hintergrundwissen und somit sehr produktiv einbringen. (es gibt ja immer den berühmten Satz mit "es gibt nur 10 Leute auf der Welt, die die Relativitätstheorie wirklich verstanden haben". Man stelle sich vor, alle die, die es jemals haben, würden noch leben und mit Planck im CERN arbeiten. Wir dürften der Weltformel ein gutes Stück näher sein)


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Ich halte es auch für unwahrscheinlich, dass der Tod ein Naturgesetz/Naturkonstante ist. Mit genug Chemie, Technik und Technologie wird man ihn bei entsprechender Körperinstandhaltung mit der Zeit immer weiter hinausschieben können. Wenn die Menschen nicht so viel Geld für unnütze Dinge wie Waffenentwicklung ausgeben würde, hätte man auch mehr Geld für sinnvollere Forschung wie diese


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Er meinte vermutlich naturwissenschaftliche Belege, wie man sie in einer naturwissenschaftlichen Diskussion eben erwarten kann.



 Jop, so ungefähr, in der Bibel steht halt viel drin, leider nicht nachprüfbar, aber die 1000 Jahre halte ich auch für sehr übertrieben und in der Tat könnten es auch Monate statt Jahre gewesen sein. Genau kann man das wohl nicht mehr ermitteln.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich klappt die Kontrolle im chinesischen Bevölkerungsprogramm recht gut, was die reine Anzahl angeht. So gut, dass man es mitlerweile immer weiter ausweicht, damit in in 30-40 Jahren nicht vor einer ganz großen Katastrophe steht.



Nö, eigentlich nicht, denn die Ein-Kind-Politik bedeutet ja, dass die Bevölkerung schrumpfen muss, denn wenn zwei Menschen nur ein Nachkommen haben, wenn sie sterben, sinkt die gesamte Bevölkerungszahl mit der Zeit, ist in China aber nie der Fall gewesen.
Auch haben die Chinesen einerseits das Problem, dass deutlich mehr Jungen als Mädchen geboren werden (was statistisch unmöglich ist). Es werden also viele Jungen später einmal ohne Frau da stehen und durch die Ein-Kind-Politik hast du das Problem, dass du irgendwann deutlich mehr alte Leute als Junge hast.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *sign*
> Versteh eh nicht, was an diesen Nervdingern so toll sein soll



Sie können das Bier ausm Kühlschrank holen oder dich aus der Kneipe holen, wenn du völlig zugeschüttet unterm Tresen liegst. 
(100 Jahre alt werden? WTF )



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So ganz sicher ist man sich bei der Teilbarkeit immer noch nicht, aber auf alle Fälle ist das Hirn in der Lage, Funktionen auf andere Zellbereich umzulegen und man kann zusätzliche Zellen aus Stammzellen nachzüchten.
> Davon abgesehen beweisen genug alte Menschen, dass man ohne exzessiven Drogenkonsum und bei intensivem Training des Hirns quasi nicht abbaut. Und worin läge der Sinn des altwerdens, wenn man sein Hirn nicht nutzen wollte?
> Um alle bekannten physischen Dinge auszuprobieren, reichen auch 1-2 Jahrzehnte.



Andere Informationen habe ich nicht, die Neuronen sind halt anders aufgebaut als eine normale Zelle. Klar kannst du mit Stammzellen was machen, doch du weißt sicher auch, wie weit die Forschung da ist und von Klonen muss ich auch nicht anfangen, das ist derzeit eher eine Pleite. Dafür verstehen die Forscher die weibliche Eizelle noch zu wenig als dass sie das wirklich perfektionieren könnten (an einer weiblichen Eizelle ist deutlich mehr dran als an einem Spermium). 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, alle die, die es jemals haben, würden noch leben und mit Planck im CERN arbeiten. Wir dürften der Weltformel ein gutes Stück näher sein)


 
Schwer zu sagen, "alte" Köpfe denken in "alten" Wegen, gerade wenn neue Leute mit frischen Ideen dazu kommen, verändert sich die Sichtweise.



Forseti schrieb:


> Ich halte es auch für unwahrscheinlich, dass der Tod ein Naturgesetz/Naturkonstante ist. Mit genug Chemie, Technik und Technologie wird man ihn bei entsprechender Körperinstandhaltung mit der Zeit immer weiter hinausschieben können. Wenn die Menschen nicht so viel Geld für unnütze Dinge wie Waffenentwicklung ausgeben würde, hätte man auch mehr Geld für sinnvollere Forschung wie diese



Du kannst ja dein Bewusstsein in ein anderes Gehirn hochladen, in einen Klon von dir.


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Ich lasse mich 5Mrd mal klonen und übernehme dann die Weltherrschaft 

Ich glaube da lass ich mich lieber für 200000€ einfrieren und hoffe dann, dass die Kryoniker mit ihren Wiederbelebungshoffnungen richtig liegen


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ich glaube da lass ich mich lieber für 200000€ einfrieren und hoffe dann, dass die Kryoniker mit ihren Wiederbelebungshoffnungen richtig liegen


 
Dieser Sache traue ich eh nicht wirklich.


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, was passiert, wenn die 200000€ aufgebraucht sind? Wenn die Technologie zu lange braucht könnte man ja 1000 und mehr Jahre eingefroren bleiben und das kostet sicherlich eine Menge Energie und Lagerungskosten? Und falls die Technolgie dann irgendwann existiert, wird es sicherlich auch nochmal ein Vermögen kosten diese einzusetzen. Wenn sich dafür das Geld findet, würde man gar nicht mehr in die Zeit passen und müsste erst wieder Jahre lang in die Schule um alle Neuerungen der Zivilisation kennen zu lernen


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du eine monatliche Gebühr bezahlen musst, wie eine Miete. 
Das Einfrieren kostet so viel, das eingefroren bleiben kostet extra und wenn dir vorher das Geld ausgeht, dann.... 
Ich weiß auch nicht, was ist, wenn die Firma pleite geht, werden dann alle Kapseln abgeschaltet?


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Wie willst du die Miete bezahlen wenn du tot bist? 
Im Moment muss man glaube ich nur eine Mitgliedschaft in dem Kryonikerverein eingehen, welche 500€ pro Monat kostet und ca. 200000€ für die Ganzkörpereinfrierung. Ob es genug Mitglieder gibt, damit die 500€ pro Mitglied reichen kann ich schlecht sagen


----------



## zøtac (8. Mai 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> und du wills als "madenfrass" enden? - also ich nicht (d.h. ich lasse mich einfrieren, wenn ich schon net ewig leben kann!)


Man spürts doch eh nicht was für Insekten einen fressen, also Wayne... außerdem kann man sich auch verbrennen lassen


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Als Staub irgendwo im Krematoriumschornstein zu vergammeln ist auch nicht wirklich prickelnd. Ihr müsst euch mal angucken, wie viel der Überreste einer Kremation auf der Müllhalde landen, da sie sich irgendwo in den Filteranlagen festsetzen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Als Staub irgendwo im Krematoriumschornstein zu vergammeln ist auch nicht wirklich prickelnd. Ihr müsst euch mal angucken, wie viel der Überreste einer Kremation auf der Müllhalde landen, da sie sich irgendwo in den Filteranlagen festsetzen


 
Also mich stört es nicht mehr!
Tot ist tot und was mit mir danach passiert ist mir so ziemlich wayne!


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Am besten man baut sich ein Mausoleum von der Größe der Pyramiden in der Wüste  Dann hat man Jahrtausende eine Bleibe


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Am besten man baut sich ein Mausoleum von der Größe der Pyramiden in der Wüste  Dann hat man Jahrtausende eine Bleibe


 
Geil!
UNd was bringt mir das, wen ich nichts mehr spüre?


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Nicht viel, außer das dich viele Leute besuchen kommen, weil es ein neues Weltwunder wäre


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Wie willst du die Miete bezahlen wenn du tot bist?


 
Da gibts bestimmt Lösungen, immerhin gibts eine Stiftung für den Nobelpreis, damit der Gewinner auch immer sein Geld bekommt.
Würde mich mal interessieren, was daraus wird, wenn sich die Stiftung verzockt und pleite geht.


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Oder du bekommst nach deiner Wiederauferstehung einen Schuldschein über 1000.000+15% Zins und Zinseszins pro Jahr  Nach 1000 Jahren hätte man da 4,98701*10^66 Schulden 
Und weil du über 1000 Jahre eingefroren warst wurde inzwischen die Privatinsolvenz abgeschafft. Dann musst du entweder die nächsten Jahrhundertmillionen die Schulden abarbeiten oder kannst gleich wieder einen Strick nehmen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Oder du bekommst nach deiner Wiederauferstehung einen Schuldschein über 1000.000+15% Zins und Zinseszins pro Jahr  Nach 1000 Jahren hätte man da 4,98701*10^66 Schulden
> Und weil du über 1000 Jahre eingefroren warst wurde inzwischen die Privatinsolvenz abgeschafft. Dann musst du entweder die nächsten Jahrhundertmillionen die Schulden abarbeiten oder kannst gleich wieder einen Strick nehmen


 
Und was hat dir das dann gebracht?


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Die Erkenntnis, dass man besser tot geblieben wäre?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Die Erkenntnis, dass man besser tot geblieben wäre?


 
Ist doch auch Sch****!
Memento Mori!


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Oder du gründest deinen eigenen Kryoniker Verein. Als Gründer bekommst du bestimmt Rabatt und musst nur noch 1% Zinsen zahlen  Dann müsstest du nur lächerliche 20.959.155.638 zurückzahlen nach 1000 Jahren 
Aber sieh es positiv: Wenn du noch 5000 für 2% Zinsen über die Zeit festlegst hast du dann 1.991.323.258.290,64


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

Das ganze gleitet aber jetzt doch ab, was hat das Einfrieren mit dem Altern zu tun?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ganze gleitet aber jetzt doch ab, was hat das Einfrieren mit dem Altern zu tun?


 
Das muss man sich in etwa wie mit eingefrenem Gemüse vorstellen:
Eingefroren bleibt man länger frisch!


----------



## zøtac (8. Mai 2011)

Wo wir grad bei Gemüse sind: 
Glaubt ihr es bringt was einen noch Lebenden Menschen in Frischhaltefolie ein zu packen? Also, im ernst jetzt


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

nein, was soll das auch bringen? Da erstickst du die Person bestenfalls mit


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

Öhm, abgesehen, dass er ersticken wird, bringt das nicht viel, was willst du damit erreichen, dass er nicht verwest?


----------



## zøtac (8. Mai 2011)

Ne keine Ahnung, ich dachte wenns bei Obst&Gemüse was bringt vielleicht auch bei Menschen


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Wir können es ja mal testen. Zotac bietet sich bestimmt als Testsubjekt an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ne keine Ahnung, ich dachte wenns bei Obst&Gemüse was bringt vielleicht auch bei Menschen


 
Die haben auch keinen Stoffwechsel mehr.


----------



## zøtac (8. Mai 2011)

Klar doch 
Die Alternative wäre natürlich das Trocknen...

jetzt mal weg vom Spam, wen interessiert es was nach dem Tot mit einem passiert, man ist doch tot


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ist wie mit Organspende. Wenn man hin ist, braucht man sie nicht mehr, also kann man sie auch spenden, sofern es möglich ist.


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Ja wahrscheinlich kommt nichts nach dem Tod. Ein Bekannter hatte mit 90 einen Herzstillstand und wurde dann auf Wunsch seiner Frau (die übrigends kurz danach tödlich gefallen ist) wiederbelebt. Er meinte zwischen dem bewusstlos werden und der Wiederbelung war nichts. Aber er kann sich noch genau daran erinnern, was in dem Moment passiert ist. Jetzt geht es ihm wieder gut und er hat einen Herzschrittmacher bekommen. Die Ärtze meinen, dass er jetzt wahrscheinlich 100 wird, da er sowohl geistig als auch körperlich noch gut dabei ist.

Ich würde trotzdem keine Organe spenden, da ich nicht aussuchen kann wer sie bekommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

Ist vergleichbar mit dem Pennen. 
Erinnerst du dich noch daran, was war, nachdem du eingeschlagen bist und bevor du aufgewacht bist?
Nö, woher auch.
Wenn du nicht auf die Uhr schaust oder nach draußen, wüsstest du nicht mal, wie lange du geschlafen hast.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei Gemüse sind:
> Glaubt ihr es bringt was einen noch Lebenden Menschen in Frischhaltefolie ein zu packen? Also, im ernst jetzt


 
Frag mal diese dicken Muttis ...die rollen sich doch mit sowas ein 



zøtac schrieb:


> Klar doch
> Die Alternative wäre natürlich das Trocknen...
> 
> jetzt mal weg vom Spam, wen interessiert es was nach dem Tot mit einem passiert, man ist doch tot


 
Und du bist wohl der einzigste der genau weiß das nach dem Tod nichts kommt .....
Ich glaube da gehen die Meinungen ein klein wenig auseinander


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und du bist wohl der einzigste der genau weiß das nach dem Tod nichts kommt .....
> Ich glaube da gehen die Meinungen ein klein wenig auseinander


 
Kann das sein, dass wir noch einen Thread brauchen?


----------



## zøtac (8. Mai 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und du bist wohl der einzigste der genau weiß das nach dem Tod nichts kommt .....
> Ich glaube da gehen die Meinungen ein klein wenig auseinander


Naja, ich glaub halt immer an das loischste... dieser ganze Religions-Hokuspokus ist nicht so mein Ding^^
Aber ich bin mir sicher das man auch ohne Niere in den Himmel kommt :ugly

@Quanti
Am besten noch einen Dritten zur Konservierung von Menschen


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Ja, wir erstellen jetzt zu jeder Kleinigkeit einen eigenen Thread bis Quanti die 100k Posts knackt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ja, wir erstellen jetzt zu jeder Kleinigkeit einen eigenen Thread bis Quanti die 100k Posts knackt


 
Zum Glück zählen die hier nicht!


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Mai 2011)

Lol, Leute die sich ihren Kopf einfrieren lassen wollen sind die witzigsten der "Ich will ewig leben"- Fraktion.  Im Jahr 3000 wollen sie erstmal als Robocop wieder klar gemacht werden oder wie?


----------



## zøtac (8. Mai 2011)

Naja wie in Futurama halt


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Nur den Kopf einfrieren zu lassen ist günstig. Ganzkörpereinfrierung kostet 200000


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass man einen Kopf abtrennen und dann wieder (auf einen neuen Körper) annähen kann, ohne dass es zu sehr schweren Komplikationen kommt, wie Lähmung.


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Auf jeden Fall ist das Einfrieren genauso sinnvoll oder sinnlos wie eine Rakete mit der eigenen DNA ins Weltall zu schießen, in der Hoffnung, dass Aliens einen Clonen


----------



## Lee (8. Mai 2011)

Wenn man es irgendwie schaffen könnte den geistig gesunden Zustand eines Menschen über längere Zeit aufrechterhalten, wäre es überhaupt erst möglich darüber nachzudenken, wie man ihn länger Leben lassen könnte. 
Wenn ich mir so den durchschnittlichen 70-80 jährigen ansehe, ist weniger lang leben dann doch besser denke ich...

Ich für meinen Teil würde auf keinen Fall länger oder gar ewig leben wollen.

Um das ganze mal etwas aus Psychologischer Sicht zu betrachten:
Wie soll ein Mensch es aushalten noch länger zu Leben? Irgendwann wird er buchstäblich Lebensmüde, weil es nichts mehr gibt, was seinem Leben Spaß,Freude oder allgemein einen Sinn gibt. Schließlich kann man an keiner Sache ewig Freude haben. Irgendwann hat man alles bis zum äußersten ausgereizt und lebt letztendlich nur noch um des Lebens willen. Vergleichbar mit einer Emotionslosigkeit.


----------



## PEG96 (8. Mai 2011)

Wenn man 800jahre lange leben würde müssten die armen Anhänger des Islams ganz schön lange auf die 72 Jungfrauen warten
Ich glaube, da ich christlich bin, dass Gott einen dann holt, wenn der richtige Zeitpunkt da ist, schade ist nur, dass viele meiner Freunde nicht christlich sind


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> Um das ganze mal etwas aus Psychologischer Sicht zu betrachten:
> Wie soll ein Mensch es aushalten noch länger zu Leben? Irgendwann wird er buchstäblich Lebensmüde, weil es nichts mehr gibt, was seinem Leben Spaß,Freude oder allgemein einen Sinn gibt. Schließlich kann man an keiner Sache ewig Freude haben. Irgendwann hat man alles bis zum äußersten ausgereizt und lebt letztendlich nur noch um des Lebens willen. Vergleichbar mit einer Emotionslosigkeit.


 
Theoretisch gibt es genug Sachen die man im Universum machen kann. Alleine die Entwicklung der Menschheit und der Universums zu betrachten wird wohl kaum in absehbarer Zeit langweilig werden. Bis wir Typ 3 der Kardaschow-Skala erreichen wird noch viel Zeit vergehen und es geht bestimmt noch weiter als Typ 3 
Emotionslosigkeit an sich ist nicht schlimm. Das Leben lebt sich viel einfacher wenn man nicht mit allem und jedem Mitleid hat


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Mai 2011)

Forseti 



> Theoretisch gibt es genug Sachen die man im Universum machen kann.



Aber nicht viele Sachen die Spass machen und einen erfüllen.



> Alleine die Entwicklung der Menschheit und der Universums zu betrachten wird wohl kaum in absehbarer Zeit langweilig werden.



Äh, ganz verquasten Astronomen und Anthropologen mag die Vorstellung vielleicht nicht langweilig erscheinen.  



> Emotionslosigkeit an sich ist nicht schlimm.



Als Gefühlszombie macht das Leben sicher noch weniger Spass. Von einem erfüllten Leben kann man sogar gar nicht mehr sprechen.


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Forseti
> Aber nicht viele Sachen die Spass machen und einen erfüllen.
> Äh, ganz verquasten Astronomen und Anthropologen mag die Vorstellung vielleicht nicht langweilig erscheinen.
> Als Gefühlszombie macht das Leben sicher noch weniger Spass. Von einem erfüllten Leben kann man sogar gar nicht mehr sprechen.


Also ich finde es überhaupt nicht langweilig zu sehen, ob technologische Vorhersagen eintreffen und wenn ja wie diese umgesetzt werden. Dann bin ich auch ein Gefühlszombie 
Wenn ein Tsunami Hunderttausende dahinrafft oder auch jemand aus der Verwandschaft stirbt nehme ich das zur Kenntnis und dann gehe ich zum nächsten Punkt auf der Tagesortnung über


----------



## Lee (8. Mai 2011)

> Emotionslosigkeit an sich ist nicht schlimm. Das Leben lebt sich viel einfacher wenn man nicht mit allem und jedem Mitleid hat


Wenn man den Zustand der kompletten Emotionslosigkeit erreicht ist es durchaus möglich ewig zu "leben". Aber ob das eine erstrebenswerte Art der Existenz ist, lässt sich anzweifeln. Es gäbe nichts mehr, was einen antreiben würde, aber auch nichts, was einen bremst. Man ist eher tot als lebendig. Eine Art menschliche Maschine.

Es ist halt leider nicht möglich, nur einseitig Emotionen auszulöschen. Gibt es positives, so muss es auch negatives geben. Wenn du Emotional soweit abgestumpft bist, dass du Gefühle wie Trauer oder Hass nicht mehr spürst, wirst du Gegenteiliges, also Freude und Zuneigung wahrscheinlich auch kaum mehr spüren können. Es ist also zwar auf der einen Seite leichter zu leben, weil man das negative los ist, aber auf der anderen Seite schwerer zu leben, weil das positive fehlt.


> Theoretisch gibt es genug Sachen die man im Universum machen kann.  Alleine die Entwicklung der Menschheit und der Universums zu betrachten  wird wohl kaum in absehbarer Zeit langweilig werden. Bis wir Typ 3 der  Kardaschow-Skala erreichen wird noch viel Zeit vergehen und es geht  bestimmt noch weiter als Typ 3


Da stimme ich dir teilweise zu. Wenn man alle Zeit der Welt hat gibt es wirklich einiges, was man machen kann. Aber selbst das wird irgendwann "langweilig" und man nähert sich immer mehr dem Zustand der oben beschrieben Emotionslosigkeit an.


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin schon ziemlich emotionslos. Die einzigsten Gefühle die ich mal in den letzten Jahren hatte waren Wut und Hass  Freunde hatte ich ebenfalls schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr. Wenn du so willst bin ich sogar ein ein Psychopath. Aber ich bin durchaus zufrieden mit dieser Situation. Es erleichtert den Alltag enorm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, eigentlich nicht, denn die Ein-Kind-Politik bedeutet ja, dass die Bevölkerung schrumpfen muss, denn wenn zwei Menschen nur ein Nachkommen haben, wenn sie sterben, sinkt die gesamte Bevölkerungszahl mit der Zeit, ist in China aber nie der Fall gewesen.



Damit die Bevölkerung nicht steigt, brauchst du mehr Todesfälle, als Geburten. Wenn deine alten Jahrgänge aber zahlenmäßig kleiner sind, als die gebärenden Jahrgänge (weil 1930 halt weniger geboren wurden - und viele davon schon vor 1970 gestorben sind...) und zudem die Lebenserwartung steigt, dann steigt auch die Bevölkerung vorläufig weiter an.
Derzeit liegen sie bei 1,54 Kindern pro Frau.



> Auch haben die Chinesen einerseits das Problem, dass deutlich mehr Jungen als Mädchen geboren werden (was statistisch unmöglich ist).



Statistisch ist das sehr wohl möglich. Gezielte Abtreibung, Präimplantationsdiagnostik, leicht selektiv wirkende Spermienbremsen und schlichtweg die offizielle Erlaubniss, ein zweites Kind zu bekommen, wenn das erste ein Mädchen war.



> Sie können das Bier ausm Kühlschrank holen oder dich aus der Kneipe holen, wenn du völlig zugeschüttet unterm Tresen liegst.



Können Frauen auch - und zusätzlich kochen /Stammtischtieferleg 



> Andere Informationen habe ich nicht, die Neuronen sind halt anders aufgebaut als eine normale Zelle. Klar kannst du mit Stammzellen was machen, doch du weißt sicher auch, wie weit die Forschung da ist



Weit genug, dass ich eine Anwendbarkeit innerhalb des nächsten Jahrzehnts für machbar halte. Es gibt finanzielle und ethische Beschränkungen, klar - aber hat sich die Menschheit davon jemals aufhalten lassen? Leider nicht.



> Schwer zu sagen, "alte" Köpfe denken in "alten" Wegen, gerade wenn neue Leute mit frischen Ideen dazu kommen, verändert sich die Sichtweise.



Es gibt verdammt flexible alte Köpfe, man darf da nicht immer von seinem Opa ausgehen.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da gibts bestimmt Lösungen, immerhin gibts eine Stiftung für den Nobelpreis, damit der Gewinner auch immer sein Geld bekommt.
> Würde mich mal interessieren, was daraus wird, wenn sich die Stiftung verzockt und pleite geht.



Dann endet die Zeit der Nobelpreise - so wars vom Stifter eigentlich auch mal vorgesehen, dass das Vermögen nach 1-2 Jahrzehnten aufgebraucht ist. Nur die Stifter waren zu geschickt 
Trotzdem wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass irgend einer der "bezahlen sie uns für das Einfrieren von Leichen"-Vereinen so organisiert ist. Da geht es um Bereicherung und Verarsche von Leuten, nicht um Nachhaltigkeit. Wird aber sicherlich ein spannendes ethisch-juristisches Problem, den Konkurs abzuwickeln 




zøtac schrieb:


> Ne keine Ahnung, ich dachte wenns bei Obst&Gemüse was bringt vielleicht auch bei Menschen



Soll Menschen finden, denen es Spaß bringt - aber die altern vermutlich auch nicht langsamer.
Der Trick bei Frischhaltefolie auf Gemüse ist zum einen die Abschirmung von Keimen, was den Befahl des Lebensmittels ein bißchen verlangsamt, vor allem aber soll Austrocknung und die Annahme (oder Abgabe) von Gerüchen verhindert werden.




Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Zum Glück zählen die hier nicht!



Posts im WPW zählen, deswegen gibts hier auch eins aufn Deckel, wenn man zuviel spamt *auf Quanti schiel*




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass man einen Kopf abtrennen und dann wieder (auf einen neuen Körper) annähen kann, ohne dass es zu sehr schweren Komplikationen kommt, wie Lähmung.


 
Kannst du dich daran erinnern, dass man ein tiefgefrorenes Säugetier wiederbeleben kann?
Siehste, kein Unterschied 




Lee schrieb:


> Wenn man es irgendwie schaffen könnte den geistig gesunden Zustand eines Menschen über längere Zeit aufrechterhalten, wäre es überhaupt erst möglich darüber nachzudenken, wie man ihn länger Leben lassen könnte.
> Wenn ich mir so den durchschnittlichen 70-80 jährigen ansehe, ist weniger lang leben dann doch besser denke ich...



Auch Gehirne müssen trainiert werden. Leider tendieren viele Menschen dazu, ab ~35 nur noch Schema F abzuspulen und im Alter fallen dann ggf. noch ein Teil der wenigen Aktivitäten aufgrund körperlicher Gebrechen weg. Wenn man sich geistig aktivere Leute anguckt, dann bemerkt man keine Spur von Alterung. Gerade an Unis gilt das Prinzip "wenn man mit der Lehre durch und in "Ruhestand" ist, kann man sich endlich der Forschung widmen". Und die Greise wissen ihr Wissen einzusetzen...



> Um das ganze mal etwas aus Psychologischer Sicht zu betrachten:
> Wie soll ein Mensch es aushalten noch länger zu Leben? Irgendwann wird er buchstäblich Lebensmüde, weil es nichts mehr gibt, was seinem Leben Spaß,Freude oder allgemein einen Sinn gibt. Schließlich kann man an keiner Sache ewig Freude haben. Irgendwann hat man alles bis zum äußersten ausgereizt und lebt letztendlich nur noch um des Lebens willen. Vergleichbar mit einer Emotionslosigkeit.


 
Unsere Spaßgesellschaft hat zumindest in den letzten 50 Jahren neue Unterhaltung schneller ausgespuckt, als ich sie konsumieren könnte. Von intellektuellen Reizen und der Vielfalt der Welt mal ganz abgesehen.
Sicherlich: Unsterblichkeit (d.h. auch Selbstmord unmöglich) wäre riskant, solche Zeiträume kann man nicht überblicken. Aber 3-4 Jahrhunderte? Ich wäre sehr zuversichtlich, dass die nicht langweilig werden. Und irgendwann rücken dann auch interstellare Reisen in den Bereich des möglichen (gerade wenn 50-80 Jahre Flugzeit "kurz" sind)


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

Komplette Unsterblichkeit halte ich auch für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Dafür müsste man schon Naturgesetze und Naturkonstanten ändern, sowie Energie aus dem Nichts erschaffen können. Irgendwann wird die Energie und Materie im Universum so verdünnt sein, dass man sie nicht mehr sinnvoll nutzen kann. Dann müsste man einen Weg finden, einen neuen Urknall auszulösen oder eine nicht materielle Form der Existenz anzunehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damit die Bevölkerung nicht steigt, brauchst du mehr Todesfälle, als Geburten. Wenn deine alten Jahrgänge aber zahlenmäßig kleiner sind, als die gebärenden Jahrgänge (weil 1930 halt weniger geboren wurden - und viele davon schon vor 1970 gestorben sind...) und zudem die Lebenserwartung steigt, dann steigt auch die Bevölkerung vorläufig weiter an.
> Derzeit liegen sie bei 1,54 Kindern pro Frau.



Dann warte doch mal ab, was kommen wird. Wenn die Ein-Kind-Politik so weiter geht, wirst du irgendwann sehr viele alte und wenig junge Menschen haben und dann hast du mehr Sterbefälle als Geburten, sowas dauert eben einige Jahrzehnte, aber es wird kommen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Statistisch ist das sehr wohl möglich. Gezielte Abtreibung, Präimplantationsdiagnostik, leicht selektiv wirkende Spermienbremsen und schlichtweg die offizielle Erlaubniss, ein zweites Kind zu bekommen, wenn das erste ein Mädchen war.



Genau das meinte ich ja eben nicht. Wenn man der Natur freien Lauf lässt, ist das, was in China ist, statistisch unmöglich, also *muss *da nachgeholfen werden, anders ist das nicht zu erklären. Das gleiche Phänomen kannst du inzwischen auch in Indien feststellen und auch in anderen Ländern, in denen die Geburtenrate sehr hoch ist. Als Staat kannst du das eben nur schwer kontrollieren, vor allem, wenn die Korruption entsprechend hoch ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weit genug, dass ich eine Anwendbarkeit innerhalb des nächsten Jahrzehnts für machbar halte. Es gibt finanzielle und ethische Beschränkungen, klar - aber hat sich die Menschheit davon jemals aufhalten lassen? Leider nicht.



Da bin ich anderer Meinung, die Forschung ist noch lange nicht so weit, dass man einen wirklich Nutzen innerhalb der nächsten 10 Jahre ziehen kann. Als in den 90ern das Klonen anfing, hatte man auch angenommen, dass Klonen in 10-20 Jahren normal ist. Wo ist das Klonen heute? Genau, in einer Sackgasse, weil man nicht versteht, was man da eigentlich macht. Einfach eine Eizelle entkernen funktioniert nicht, da sind mehr Mechanismen daran beteiligt. Das merkt man schon, wenn man sich ein Spermium anschaut und es mit einer Eizelle vergleicht (es hat von der Natur schon sein Grund, wieso die Eizellen schon bei der Entwicklung im Mutterleib im Fötus gebildet werden und nicht erst mit der Pubertät entstehen und dass Eizellen, im Gegensatz zu Spermien, nicht produzierbar sind).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt verdammt flexible alte Köpfe, man darf da nicht immer von seinem Opa ausgehen.



Meine Großeltern leben nicht mehr aber wenn ich die Großeltern meiner Frau anschaue, dann sind die noch relativ gut dabei, auch wenn es nie Genies waren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann endet die Zeit der Nobelpreise - so wars vom Stifter eigentlich auch mal vorgesehen, dass das Vermögen nach 1-2 Jahrzehnten aufgebraucht ist. Nur die Stifter waren zu geschickt
> Trotzdem wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass irgend einer der "bezahlen sie uns für das Einfrieren von Leichen"-Vereinen so organisiert ist. Da geht es um Bereicherung und Verarsche von Leuten, nicht um Nachhaltigkeit. Wird aber sicherlich ein spannendes ethisch-juristisches Problem, den Konkurs abzuwickeln



Es gibt leider keinerlei Belege, wie groß das Stiftungsvermögen ist und wo es angelegt wird. Ich denke aber mal, dass selbst wenn es mal aufgebraucht sein sollte, wird es Leute geben, die die Finanzierung übernehmen werden.
Bei den Cryostase Leute gibts eher keine Finanzierer, die hinter dem Projekt stehen. Wenn das Geld ausgeht, ist es Essig mit irgendwann wieder auftauen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Posts im WPW zählen, deswegen gibts hier auch eins aufn Deckel, wenn man zuviel spamt *auf Quanti schiel*



Da gibts noch mehr...
*auf andere schiel* 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kannst du dich daran erinnern, dass man ein tiefgefrorenes Säugetier wiederbeleben kann?
> Siehste, kein Unterschied



Was bei Fröschen funktioniert, kann auch bei Säugetieren funktionieren, einfach mal darüber forschen und es nicht gleich ausschließen, du denkst ja auch, dass das mit den Stammzellen klappen wird 



Forseti schrieb:


> Komplette Unsterblichkeit halte ich auch für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Dafür müsste man schon Naturgesetze und Naturkonstanten ändern, sowie Energie aus dem Nichts erschaffen können. Irgendwann wird die Energie und Materie im Universum so verdünnt sein, dass man sie nicht mehr sinnvoll nutzen kann. Dann müsste man einen Weg finden, einen neuen Urknall auszulösen oder eine nicht materielle Form der Existenz anzunehmen.



Die Evolution hat die Sterblichkeit ja extra "erfunden", wird also sein Grund haben, warum die Lebewesen sterblich sind.


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

Die Evolution wird beim Menschen schon längst durch technologischen Fortschritt abgelöst. Ich persönlich würde es auch vorziehen kein organisches Wesen mehr zu sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Die Evolution wird beim Menschen schon längst durch technologischen Fortschritt abgelöst.


 
Die Evolution greift beim Menschen sehr gut, keine Sorge. 
Sie man ja an den Leuten, die lange Balken brauchen und teure Autos kaufen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Evolution greift beim Menschen sehr gut, keine Sorge.
> Sie man ja an den Leuten, die lange Balken brauchen und teure Autos kaufen.


 
Ach, aber der Mensch macht es der Evolution in letzter Zeit sehr schwer!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann warte doch mal ab, was kommen wird. Wenn die Ein-Kind-Politik so weiter geht, wirst du irgendwann sehr viele alte und wenig junge Menschen haben und dann hast du mehr Sterbefälle als Geburten, sowas dauert eben einige Jahrzehnte, aber es wird kommen.



Eben.
(Allerdings ist man aktuell, wie gesagt, schon dabei das ganze aufzuweichen, damit das nicht in einer Katastrophe endet. Wäre aber auch so schon ne ziemliche Leitstung, ein stabiles System auf Basis eine konstanten Bevölkerung aufzubauen, und das in deutlich unter einem Jahrhundert)



> Genau das meinte ich ja eben nicht. Wenn man der Natur freien Lauf lässt, ist das, was in China ist, statistisch unmöglich, also *muss *da nachgeholfen werden, anders ist das nicht zu erklären. Das gleiche Phänomen kannst du inzwischen auch in Indien feststellen und auch in anderen Ländern, in denen die Geburtenrate sehr hoch ist. Als Staat kannst du das eben nur schwer kontrollieren, vor allem, wenn die Korruption entsprechend hoch ist.



Das hat weniger was mit der Geburtenrate und mehr mit der Kultur zu tun. Neben Indien gibts derartige Anzeichen auch in einigen afrikanischen Ländern. Nur steht da zu befürchten, dass die Wahl der Mittel wesentlich unethischer ist...

P.S.: "statistisch" ist was vollkommen anderes, als "biologisch" 



> Da bin ich anderer Meinung, die Forschung ist noch lange nicht so weit, dass man einen wirklich Nutzen innerhalb der nächsten 10 Jahre ziehen kann. Als in den 90ern das Klonen anfing, hatte man auch angenommen, dass Klonen in 10-20 Jahren normal ist. Wo ist das Klonen heute? Genau, in einer Sackgasse, weil man nicht versteht, was man da eigentlich macht. Einfach eine Eizelle entkernen funktioniert nicht, da sind mehr Mechanismen daran beteiligt. Das merkt man schon, wenn man sich ein Spermium anschaut und es mit einer Eizelle vergleicht (es hat von der Natur schon sein Grund, wieso die Eizellen schon bei der Entwicklung im Mutterleib im Fötus gebildet werden und nicht erst mit der Pubertät entstehen und dass Eizellen, im Gegensatz zu Spermien, nicht produzierbar sind).




Ich glaube, du hast weder eine Ahnung vom Klonen, noch vom aktuellen Stand der Anwendung, noch von den wissenschaftlichen Erwartungen der 90er (die der Boulevardpresse mögen enttäuscht worden sein). Das therapeutische Klonen steckt derzeit in Deutschland (und z.T. auch andernorts) in der Sackgasse, ja - das liegt aber schlichtweg an ethischen Limitierungen. Bei Nutztieren ist Klonierung heute in erster Linie eine Preisfrage. Will man einfach nur verwandte Tiere, ist der natürliche Weg einfach um Längen billiger - aber möglich ist es mitlerweile bei sehr vielen Tierarten und afaik z.T. mit Erfolgsquoten >10%. (was verdammt viel ist, wenn man bedenkt, wie gering die Erfahrung ist und dass konventionelle Befruchtung im Reagenzglas kaum über 30% kommt)
Und Spermien haben damit rein gar nichts zu tun, ebensowenig die Bildung von Eizellen oder deren Produzierbarkeit (die in nicht Säugetieren sehr wohl gegeben ist). Die Eizelle dient einfach nur als ursprüngliche Umgebung und Nahrungsquelle, da gibt es nichts unverstandenes. Woran man derzeit arbeitet, das ist die Despezialisierung des Zellkerns.



> Was bei Fröschen funktioniert, kann auch bei Säugetieren funktionieren, einfach mal darüber forschen und es nicht gleich ausschließen, du denkst ja auch, dass das mit den Stammzellen klappen wird



Es klappt bei einigen sehr wenigen Arten, die entsprechende Gefrierschutzproteine in ihren Zellen und z.T. auch im Blut haben. Einige nicht-Wirbeltiere erreichen ähnliches durch Trockenstadien. Aber es gibt afaik kein einziges Tier, das intrazelluläre Eisbildung nenneswerte Zeit überlebt - und es gibt afaik keine Methode, das Zellplasma jeder einzelnen Zelle im menschlichen Körper/Kopf gegen eine frostsichere Substanz auszutauschen, ohne sie irreparabel zu schädigen.
Möglich, dass sowas in Zukunft gefunden wird - man soll keinen Fortschritt ausschließen (nur nicht drauf hoffen). Aber die heutigen Methoden, bei denen afaik maximal das Blut ausgetauscht wird, hinterlassen ein Stück Tiefkühlfleisch, meist vergiftetes Tiefkühlfleisch.
Dazu kommt noch, dass es nicht wirklich viele Cryonic-Center gibt, d.h. die Leute werden nicht sofort nach Feststellung des Todes behandelt (es sei denn, sie haben ein behandelndes Krankenhaus verlassen und sich zur Firma begeben, was die Überlebenschancen allgemein nicht steigern dürfte), sondern müssen erstmal transportiert werden. Der Kadaver, der dann eingefroren wird, dürfte sich im besten Fall im gleichen Zustand befinden, in dem sich jemand nach 1-2 Stunden Herzinfarkt befindet. Widerbelebungschancen nach Behebung der Todesursache Herzstillstand?
0.
Nach einfrieren-auftauen-beheben garantiert nicht >0 



> Die Evolution hat die Sterblichkeit ja extra "erfunden", wird also sein Grund haben, warum die Lebewesen sterblich sind.


 
Evolutionärer Fortschritt (oder eben fehlende Anpassung). Aber eine Art wie der Mensch, die sich seit Jahrtausenden vornehmlich über kulturelle/technische Evolution entwickelt und die das Potential für gezielte genetische Entwicklung besitzt, könnte darauf verzichten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S.: "statistisch" ist was vollkommen anderes, als "biologisch"



Ich rede rein von statistischen Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass in einer Familie über Jahrhunderte nur Jungen geboren werden, ist verschwindend gering bis unmöglich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast weder eine Ahnung vom Klonen, noch vom aktuellen Stand der Anwendung, noch von den wissenschaftlichen Erwartungen der 90er (die der Boulevardpresse mögen enttäuscht worden sein). Das therapeutische Klonen steckt derzeit in Deutschland (und z.T. auch andernorts) in der Sackgasse, ja - das liegt aber schlichtweg an ethischen Limitierungen. Bei Nutztieren ist Klonierung heute in erster Linie eine Preisfrage. Will man einfach nur verwandte Tiere, ist der natürliche Weg einfach um Längen billiger - aber möglich ist es mitlerweile bei sehr vielen Tierarten und afaik z.T. mit Erfolgsquoten >10%. (was verdammt viel ist, wenn man bedenkt, wie gering die Erfahrung ist und dass konventionelle Befruchtung im Reagenzglas kaum über 30% kommt)
> Und Spermien haben damit rein gar nichts zu tun, ebensowenig die Bildung von Eizellen oder deren Produzierbarkeit (die in nicht Säugetieren sehr wohl gegeben ist). Die Eizelle dient einfach nur als ursprüngliche Umgebung und Nahrungsquelle, da gibt es nichts unverstandenes. Woran man derzeit arbeitet, das ist die Despezialisierung des Zellkerns.



Richtig, so ausgeprägt ist mein Wissen nicht, ich habe mich vor Jahren mal eine Zeit lang damit beschäftigt, aber inzwischen nicht mehr.
Allerdings gibt es immer noch das Problem des Alters, denn daran stirbt jeden Klontier immer noch und zwar schneller als geplant. Denn die Zelle, die geklont wird, bzw. die, die genommen wird, hat ein bestimmtes Alter erreicht, klont man sie nun und erzeugt ein neues Lebewesen, dann hat es die "programmierte" Alterung der Zelle schon erreicht, das bedeutet, dass das Lebewesen schneller altert und praktisch nur so lange lebt, wie auch die Zelle noch leben könnte.
Ich hab noch keinen Bericht gelesen, der belegt, dass dieses Problem umgangen werden kann.
Und somit ist Klonen sinnfrei, oder man packt sich bei der Geburt gleich mal ein paar Zellen weg, von denen man dann klonen kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Möglich, dass sowas in Zukunft gefunden wird - man soll keinen Fortschritt ausschließen (nur nicht drauf hoffen). Aber die heutigen Methoden, bei denen afaik maximal das Blut ausgetauscht wird, hinterlassen ein Stück Tiefkühlfleisch, meist vergiftetes Tiefkühlfleisch.



Ausschließen will ich das auch nicht, aber ein Frosch ist nun mal was anderes als ein Mensch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, dass es nicht wirklich viele Cryonic-Center gibt, d.h. die Leute werden nicht sofort nach Feststellung des Todes behandelt (es sei denn, sie haben ein behandelndes Krankenhaus verlassen und sich zur Firma begeben, was die Überlebenschancen allgemein nicht steigern dürfte), sondern müssen erstmal transportiert werden. Der Kadaver, der dann eingefroren wird, dürfte sich im besten Fall im gleichen Zustand befinden, in dem sich jemand nach 1-2 Stunden Herzinfarkt befindet. Widerbelebungschancen nach Behebung der Todesursache Herzstillstand?
> 0.
> Nach einfrieren-auftauen-beheben garantiert nicht >0



Keine Ahnung, wie das abläuft, aber ich denke mal, dass man die Leute einfriert, die noch Gehirnaktivitäten haben, bzw. solche, bei denen sich das auch lohnt. Der Tod an sich ist ja noch nicht mal genau definiert. Im Organspendebereich geht man von Gehirnaktivitäten in den drei Gehirnbereichen aus, aber sonst ist nichts festgelegt.


----------



## Icejester (9. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei Gemüse sind:
> Glaubt ihr es bringt was einen noch Lebenden Menschen in Frischhaltefolie ein zu packen? Also, im ernst jetzt


 
Machen das nicht manche Leute um abzunehmen? Darunter schwitzt man immerhin wie verrückt. Ansonsten passiert erstmal nicht so fürchterlich viel. Das heißt, Du mußt natürlich die Atemwege frei lassen.


----------



## zøtac (9. Mai 2011)

Ok, habs verstanden 

Btw, mit Frischhaltefolie nimmt man höchstens Wasser ab


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Machen das nicht manche Leute um abzunehmen? Darunter schwitzt man immerhin wie verrückt. Ansonsten passiert erstmal nicht so fürchterlich viel. Das heißt, Du mußt natürlich die Atemwege frei lassen.


 
Schwitzen bedeutet aber Wasserverlust, kein Fettverlust. 
Der Organismus muss erst mal Energie aufbringen um Fett in Zucker umzuwandeln, daher wirft er lieber den "Hunger" Apparat an und sagt dem Gehirn, dass die Hände zum Burger greifen sollen.


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

Mit dem Einfrieren gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Wenn du reich bist bestellst du dir ein Ärtzeteam Wochen/Monate bevor du sterben wirst, sofern du weißt, dass es bald so weit ist. Dann fangen die auch sofort beim Eintreten des Todes damit an deine Leiche für die Konservierung zu präparieren. Dabei wird unter anderem ein Mittel in den Körper eingespritzt, welches Frostschäden an den Zellen verhindert.
Aber Allgemein wären 1-2 Stunden nach dem Tod auch noch nicht das Problem. Die Informationen in dem Gehirn werden erst noch später unwiderbringlich verloren gehen.

Ich denke aber mal in Zukunft wird man von organischen Bestandteilen des Körpers weggehen. Es gibt ja jetzt schon Experimente, um Blinden mit "Cyborg"implantaten wieder das Sehen zu ermöglichen. Einen Körper vollständig aus anorganischen Stoffen hätte auch den Vorteil, dass man nicht mehr essen, schlafen und anderen Bedürfnissen nachgehen muss. Man läd sich einfach bei Zeiten an einer Steckdose auf oder wird von einer Radionuklidbatterie versorgt. Ersatzteile wären auch recht einfach in Massenproduktion herzustellen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

Das Gehirn muss sich aber regenerieren, das macht es im Schlaf.
Oder das Gehirn auch gegen einen Computer ersetzen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Mai 2011)

Das was wirklich irgendwo etwas bringen würde (mal abgesehen von dem ganzen Banalen wie z.B. gesunde Ernährung) wäre Geschwindigkeit. 

_Ein anderes Beispiel wäre die Bewegung eines Raumschiffes, das von der Erde startet, einen entfernten Planeten ansteuert, und wieder zurückkommt. Ein Raumschiff startet von der Erde und fliegt mit der konstanten Beschleunigung von  zu einem 28 Lichtjahre entfernten Stern. Die Beschleunigung von 1g wurde gewählt, da hierdurch irdische Gravitationsverhältnisse an Bord eines Raumschiffes simuliert werden können. Auf halber Strecke ändert das Raumschiff das Vorzeichen der Beschleunigung und verzögert mit 1g. Nach Abschluss einer 6-monatigen Aufenthaltsdauer kehrt das Raumschiff auf gleiche Weise zur Erde zurück. Die vergangenen Zeiten ergeben sich für den Reisenden zu 13 Jahren, 9 Monaten und 16 Tagen (Messung mit an Bord befindlicher Uhr). Auf der Erde sind bei der Rückkehr des Raumschiffes dagegen 60 Jahre, 3 Monate und 5 Stunden vergangen.

Wesentlich extremere Unterschiede bekommt man bei einem Flug zum Andromedanebel, der etwa 2 Millionen Lichtjahre entfernt ist (bei gleichen Beschleunigungs- und Verzögerungsphasen). Für die Erde vergehen etwa 4 Millionen Jahre, während für den Reisenden nur ungefähr 56 Jahre vergangen sind.

Das Raumschiff überschreitet die Lichtgeschwindigkeit nie. Je länger es beschleunigt, desto näher kommt es an die Lichtgeschwindigkeit heran, wird diese jedoch niemals erreichen. Aus Sicht der Erde läuft auf dem Raumschiff die Zeit entsprechend der Zeitdilatation langsamer, der Abstand zwischen Erde und Reiseziel bleibt in diesem Beispiel vereinfachend konstant. Da im Raumschiff sowohl Beobachter als auch Messinstrumente der Zeitdilatation unterliegen, läuft aus ihrer Sicht die Eigenzeit ganz normal, jedoch verkürzt sich aufgrund der Lorentzkontraktion der Weg zwischen Erde und Reiseziel. Wenn man nun im Raumschiff ist und seine Geschwindigkeit relativ zur Erde unter Berücksichtigung der Lorentzkontraktion bestimmt, dann kommt man auf dasselbe Resultat, wie wenn man von der Erde aus die Geschwindigkeit des Raumschiffes bestimmt. Das große Problem an diesem Beispiel ist nur, dass ein Antrieb derzeit nicht realisierbar ist, der über so lange Zeit eine so hohe Beschleunigung erreicht._

Zeitdilatation


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

Zeitdillation ist ja schön und gut, aber für dich vergeht die Zeit noch genauso schnell. Nur deine Kollegen auf der Erde werden in der Zwischenzeit im Vergleich schneller altern. Wirklich älter als die Leute auf der Erde wirst du nicht 

Ja das Gehirn würde auch durch Elektronik ersetzt, aber ich denke es wird noch lange dauern bis wir genug Rechenleistung und Speicher auf einen so kleinen Ort konzentrieren können 
Schlaf ist nicht unbedingt nötig für das Gehirn, es soll jemanden geben der schon seit 40 Jahren nicht mehr geschlafen hat. Allerdings leidet darunter die Konzentrationsfähigkeit doch sehr und man altert im Vergleich zu anderen schneller, da der Körper dann kaum Zeit für Regeneration hat. Dazu habe ich jetzt aber keine Quelle, da es im Fernsehen in einer Dokumentation über Schlaflosigkeit erwähnt wurde


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Mai 2011)

Na ja, aber immerhin ist es ne theoretische Möglichkeit die Zeit in gewisser Weise "auszutricksen". :d


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

Ich denke mal eine Zivilisation, die in 56 Jahren zur Andromeda-Nebel fliegen kann, hätte das Altern schon lange besiegt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Aber Allgemein wären 1-2 Stunden nach dem Tod auch noch nicht das Problem. Die Informationen in dem Gehirn werden erst noch später unwiderbringlich verloren gehen.



Hofft man.
Fest steht, dass man Leute, deren Hirn solange ohne Versorgung war, bislang nicht widerbeleben kann. Ob die Informationen allein in den (ggf. noch intakten) Verknüpfungen oder auch in den (verlorenen) Ladungen der Neuronen stecken, weiß man afaik nicht. (wie sollte man es auch testen?)



> Ich denke aber mal in Zukunft wird man von organischen Bestandteilen des Körpers weggehen. Es gibt ja jetzt schon Experimente, um Blinden mit "Cyborg"implantaten wieder das Sehen zu ermöglichen. Einen Körper vollständig aus anorganischen Stoffen...



Ist ein komplett anderes Thema, als die Ersetzung eines Sinnensorganes oder einer Gliedmaße. Spätestens bei neuronalen Komponenten stehst du wieder vor der Frage nach dem "herunterladen" - der Antwort ungewiss ist.



> hätte auch den Vorteil, dass man nicht mehr essen, schlafen und anderen Bedürfnissen nachgehen muss.



Schlafen müssen wir aus psychologischen, nicht aus physiologischen Gründen. Ein anderer Körper würde vermutlich nichts ändern. Essen tun die Einwohner der industrialisierten zu >50% aus Genuss, nicht weil der Körper es braucht (oft, obwohl der Körper nicht-essen bräuchte...). Klingt für mich nach keinen Fortschritt, zumal wir bislang keinerlei Technologiekonzepte haben, die ein leistungsfähigeres Gesamtpaket ergeben würden, als den menschlichen Körper.
Die Natur hat einfach ein paar Milliarden Jahre Vorsprung beim basteln.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (9. Mai 2011)

Wenn man nur das Gehirn nehmen könnte würde sowas evtl. klappen (nicht auf dem Stand der heutigen Technologie), aber selbst Hirnzellen sterben irgendwann mal ab, also müsste es einen anderen Datenträger sprich Computer geben.. naja, nur bringt das nichts wenn man noch keine andere Planeten bewohnen kann..


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

Die Natur ist dafür aber auch um einiges langsamer als der Mensch im Basteln  Wenn wir genug Supercomputer und Forschungsgelder hätten, könnten wir das Wissen der Menschheit auch alle 10 Jahre vervierfachen statt zu verdoppeln 

Wieso sollte ein anderer Körper aus anorganischen Materialen noch schlafen oder essen müssen? Das wäre alles dann nur eine Frage der Programmierung. Sinn würde es machen, wenn man diese Sachen weglassen würde, um die Produktivität und Effektivität zu maximieren.
Das wir noch kein leistungsfähiges Gesamtpaket haben liegt auch daran, dass es unheimlich komplex ist Körperteile zu ersetzen. Prothesen sind ja auch immer noch nicht 100% perfekt


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ja das Gehirn würde auch durch Elektronik ersetzt, aber ich denke es wird noch lange dauern bis wir genug Rechenleistung und Speicher auf einen so kleinen Ort konzentrieren können
> Schlaf ist nicht unbedingt nötig für das Gehirn, es soll jemanden geben der schon seit 40 Jahren nicht mehr geschlafen hat. Allerdings leidet darunter die Konzentrationsfähigkeit doch sehr und man altert im Vergleich zu anderen schneller, da der Körper dann kaum Zeit für Regeneration hat. Dazu habe ich jetzt aber keine Quelle, da es im Fernsehen in einer Dokumentation über Schlaflosigkeit erwähnt wurde


 
Das Dilemma ist die Effizienz.
Schau dir mal die Rechenleistung eines Gehirns an und dann dazu dessen Leistungsaufnahme und vergleiche das mal mit der Leistungsaufnahme eines Supercomputers und dessen Rechenleistung.
Bis es Computer gibt, die 4.000 Teraflops Leistung haben und dabei nur 20 Watt aufnehmen, dauert es noch.


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

künstliche Neuronen arbeiten bis zu 10^5 mal schneller als die menschlichen Neuronen und das menschliche Gehirn nutzt seine Leistung furchtbar ineffizient oder wir würden nicht dauernd Taschenrechner und Computer zur Hilfe nehmen um etwas zu berechnen. Selbst wenn wir etwas berechen nehmen wir in der Regel Stift und Papier zur Hilfe. Da ist selbst ein kleiner Taschenrechner x mal schneller fertig wenn man zum Beispiel e^pi berechnen möchte


----------



## troppa (9. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Zeitdillation ist ja schön und gut, aber für dich vergeht die Zeit noch genauso schnell. Nur deine Kollegen auf der Erde werden in der Zwischenzeit im Vergleich schneller altern. Wirklich älter als die Leute auf der Erde wirst du nicht.



Hm, seh ich genauso. Lange bevor ihr nämlich auf 99% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit (oder so) kommt, seid ihr noch nicht da, aber schon gar. Je näher der Lichtgeschwindigkeit ihr kommt, desto härter wird die Stahlung. (Das Licht wird - wenn man denn so will - "jünger".) Soviel Blei gibts nicht, um die Geschichte abzuschirmen.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die Mitose (die eigentliche bzw. hauptsächliche Zellteilung bei Tier und Mensch≠Meiose), die sowieso allmählich langsamer wird, nach ca. 130 Jahren endgültig endet. Und man dann noch ca. 7 Jahre hätte. Also insgesamt ca. 137 Jahre. Leider habe ich keine Belege für diese These, aber diese Zahlen spucken seit Jahren in meinem Hirn herum.

Allerdings bin ich im Gegensatz zu allen anderen hier, der Meinung, dass sich die Lebenserwartung in den nächsten Jahren verkürzen wird. Einfach aus dem Grunde der wieder bzw. immernoch zunehmenden Umweltverschmutzung, dem dadurch enormen Ansteigen von Krebsfällen und dem flächendecken Einsatz von Strahlentherapien. Jetzt liegt die Rate schon bei 1/4 aller Tode. Aber in Zukunft?



Forseti schrieb:


> künstliche Neuronen arbeiten bis zu 10^5 mal  schneller als die menschlichen Neuronen und das menschliche Gehirn nutzt  seine Leistung furchtbar ineffizient oder wir würden nicht dauernd  Taschenrechner und Computer zur Hilfe nehmen um etwas zu berechnen.  Selbst wenn wir etwas berechen nehmen wir in der Regel Stift und Papier  zur Hilfe. Da ist selbst ein kleiner Taschenrechner x mal schneller  fertig wenn man zum Beispiel e^pi berechnen möchte



Da bin ich ebenfalls anderer Meinung, schließlich wurde das Gehirn eigentlich nicht zu Rechnen entwickelt. Und z. B. japanische Schüler rechnen erst mit dem Abakus und dann nur noch im Kopf. Da fehlt uns fehlt einfach die richtige Technik. Allerdings muss man dabei sagen, dass die bei richtig komplizierten Geschichten (Kurvendiskusion usw....) auch den Dentaku nehmen. (Wenn ich diese Taste drück, spielt er ein kleines Musikstück. - xD Kraftwerk & 80er FTW)


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

Es gab früher schon genauso viel Krebs wie heute. Nur früher hat man weniger nachgehakt und den Tod hingenommen. Häufig sind die Leute irgendwann gestorben aber man wusste nicht wieso und es wurde auch keine Statistik darüber geführt.
Die alten Ägypter kannten allerdings schon Krebs.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> künstliche Neuronen arbeiten bis zu 10^5 mal schneller als die menschlichen Neuronen und das menschliche Gehirn nutzt seine Leistung furchtbar ineffizient oder wir würden nicht dauernd Taschenrechner und Computer zur Hilfe nehmen um etwas zu berechnen. Selbst wenn wir etwas berechen nehmen wir in der Regel Stift und Papier zur Hilfe. Da ist selbst ein kleiner Taschenrechner x mal schneller fertig wenn man zum Beispiel e^pi berechnen möchte


 
Dass du einen Taschenrechner nimmst, ist reine Faulheit und zeig mir mal künstliche Neuronen, die mit weniger als 20 Watt auskommen.


----------



## troppa (9. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Es gab früher schon genauso viel Krebs wie heute. Nur früher hat man weniger nachgehakt und den Tod hingenommen. Häufig sind die Leute irgendwann gestorben aber man wusste nicht wieso und es wurde auch keine Statistik darüber geführt.
> Die alten Ägypter kannten allerdings schon Krebs.



Leider kannst du das auch nicht belegen, da es wie du schon richtig sagtest, es keine Statistik gibt. Krebs wirklich nachweisen, kann man, dank verbesserten Mikroskopen, leider auch erst seit dem 18.ten Jahrhundert. Die Krankheit gibts anscheinden aber schon immer. Denn ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass schon die Saurier Krebs hatten, was natürlich aber nichts über die Häufigkeit aussagt. 

Fakt ist aber, dass die Umweltverschutzung zu nimmt, wir fast nur noch Dreck zu uns nehmen und alle Nas lang ein AKW explodiert. Da muss man kein Mediziner sein, um zu kapieren mehr Ursachen, mehr Wirkungen, oder?!


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass du einen Taschenrechner nimmst, ist reine Faulheit und zeig mir mal künstliche Neuronen, die mit weniger als 20 Watt auskommen.


 
Selbst wenn man nicht faul ist, kann man bei komplizierten Rechnungen wie e^pi oder logpi(e) nicht mit einem Rechner mithalten 

Und ob das künstliche Gehirn 20W oder 100W verbraucht wäre fast egal. Lithiumakkus oder Radionuklidbatterien bieten mehr als genug Leistung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man nicht faul ist, kann man bei komplizierten Rechnungen wie e^pi oder logpi(e) nicht mit einem Rechner mithalten



Kann schon, will aber niemand, weil es ja die Geräte gibt.
Was das menschliche Gehirn leisten kann, merkt man, wenn man sich bestimmte Autisten anguckt.
Außerdem ist das Gehirn ja nicht dafür entwickelt worden um Differenzialgleichungen auszurechnen. 



Forseti schrieb:


> Und ob das künstliche Gehirn 20W oder 100W verbraucht wäre fast egal. Lithiumakkus oder Radionuklidbatterien bieten mehr als genug Leistung.



Als Basis von künstlichen Gehirnen werden Computer genommen und was Computer für eine Leistungsaufnahme haben, weiß du ja hoffentlich.



Forseti schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man nicht faul ist, kann man bei komplizierten Rechnungen wie e^pi oder logpi(e) nicht mit einem Rechner mithalten



Kann schon, will aber niemand, weil es ja die Geräte gibt.
Was das menschliche Gehirn leisten kann, merkt man, wenn man sich bestimmte Autisten anguckt.
Außerdem ist das Gehirn ja nicht dafür entwickelt worden um Differenzialgleichungen auszurechnen. 



Forseti schrieb:


> Und ob das künstliche Gehirn 20W oder 100W verbraucht wäre fast egal. Lithiumakkus oder Radionuklidbatterien bieten mehr als genug Leistung.



Als Basis von künstlichen Gehirnen werden Computer genommen und was Computer für eine Leistungsaufnahme haben, weiß du ja hoffentlich.


Edit:
was für ein Bug Server.


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

Ja, aber bis wir künstliche Gehirne schaffen können werden sich die Prozessoren auch weiter entwickeln  Ich denke Quantencomputer werden vor Cyborgmenschen erscheinen 


> Bei Vergleichen mit modernen Computern zeigt sich die Leistungsfähigkeit des menschlichen Gehirns. Während es etwa 10^13 bis 10^16 analoge Rechenoperationen pro Sekunde schafft und dabei etwa 15 bis 20 Watt an chemischer Leistung benötigt, schafft der Supercomputer BlueGene/L von IBM bis zu 3,6·10^14 Gleitkommaoperationen pro Sekunde mit doppelter Genauigkeit, wozu jedoch etwa 1,2 Megawatt benötigt werden. Intels erster Teraflop-Chip Prototyp „Terascale“ mit 80 Prozessorkernen schafft hingegen etwa 10^12 Gleitkommaoperationen mit einfacher Genauigkeit bei 85 Watt (oder 2·10^12 Gleitkommaoperationen bei 190 Watt und 6,26 GHz), was immer noch dem 50- bis 5000-fachen Energiebedarf entspricht. Zwar erreichen moderne 3D-Grafikkarten vergleichbare Werte bei geringerem elektrischem Leistungsbedarf, allerdings sind Grafikchips stärker auf bestimmte Rechenvorgänge spezialisiert.
> 
> Es ist jedoch zu beachten, dass die hohe Rechenleistung des Gehirns vor allem durch seine vielen parallelen Verbindungen (siehe auch: Konnektivität) und nicht durch eine hohe Geschwindigkeit bei den einzelnen Rechenvorgängen (Taktfrequenz) erzielt wird. Künstliche Neuronen arbeiten 105 mal schneller als Neuronen des menschlichen Gehirns. Zudem treten bei analogen Rechenvorgängen Ungenauigkeiten auf, die bei der digitalen Verarbeitung vermieden werden (müssen).


 (aus Wikipedia)

Parallele Rechenvorgänge eignen sich nunmal nicht um schnell komplizierte Rechnungen abzuarbeiten. Von daher wäre ein Richtiger Prozessor statt Gehirn sinnvoll. Emotionen und Bedürfnisse werden bestimmt einen großen Teil der Gehirnrechenleistung verschwenden.
Autisten können zwar oft gut rechnen, aber immer noch langsamer als ein Taschenrecher


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ja, aber bis wir künstliche Gehirne schaffen können werden sich die Prozessoren auch weiter entwickeln  Ich denke Quantencomputer werden vor Cyborgmenschen erscheinen
> (aus Wikipedia)
> 
> Parallele Rechenvorgänge eignen sich nunmal nicht um schnell komplizierte Rechnungen abzuarbeiten. Von daher wäre ein Richtiger Prozessor statt Gehirn sinnvoll. Emotionen und Bedürfnisse werden bestimmt einen großen Teil der Gehirnrechenleistung verschwenden.



Teraflops sagt aber nun mal nichts aus, wenn es um das menschliche Gehirn geht. Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen Computer, der sich irgendwas bewusst ist.



Forseti schrieb:


> Autisten können zwar oft gut rechnen, aber immer noch langsamer als ein Taschenrecher



Dann kennst du die falschen Autisten. 
Ich kenne einen, der Wurzelrechnung macht, schneller und genauer als alles, was es gibt, der hat er ausgerechnet, ehe du mit Tippen fertig bist.
Leider ist er aber völlig abhängig von anderen Menschen, wie das eben so mit Autisten ist. 
Aber beeindruckend ist das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

Dann soll er mal die Pi^Pi-te Wurzel aus (e^(e*pi)^2) ausrechnen. Spätestens da wird er langsamer als ein Computer  Mein 20€ Taschenrecher berechnet das praktisch ohne Zeitverzögerung auf 8 Nachkommastellen genau 

Das Bewusstsein ist nur eine Illusion, welche einem vom Gehirn vorgegaukelt wird. Prinzipiell ist es sicher möglich einem Computer, welcher schnell genug ist, ein Bewusstsein zu simulieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

Das Gehirn arbeitet aber mehrere Jahrzehnte gleich gut, das schafft kein Computer, er altert und seine Leistung nimmt kontinuierlich ab, bis er versagt. Du müsstest also eine Art automatische Regenerierung schaffen (wie auch immer).


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

Oder du wechselst man die Teile alle paar Jahre aus. Sollte ja kein Problem sein und nur ein kleiner Eingriff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ein anderer Körper aus anorganischen Materialen noch schlafen oder essen müssen?



Hab ich doch gerade geschrieben  :
Aus den gleichen Gründen, wie es heutige organische Körper auch tun.



> Das wir noch kein leistungsfähiges Gesamtpaket haben liegt auch daran, dass es unheimlich komplex ist Körperteile zu ersetzen. Prothesen sind ja auch immer noch nicht 100% perfekt


 
Körperteile sind noch lächerlich einfach (aktuelle Prothesen scheitern im wesentlich an der fehlenden Kontrolle - aber das wäre bei einem kybernetischen Nervensystem ja kein Problem), die Energiequelle wäre dreh- und Angelpunkt. Ein einigermaßen trainierter Mensch kann für einige Minuten 250-300W allein aus der Beinmuskulatur erzeugen, im Sekundenbereich ein vielfaches davon, und er hat bei Durchschnittlicher Leistung eine Akkulaufzeit von 12-24h im Normalbetrieb und bis >100h mit reduzierter Leistung/bei minimaler Energiezufuhr. Das ganze gänzlich korrosions-, stoß- vibrations- und weitesgehend staub- und wasserunempfindlich. Relativ unempfindlich gegenüber Schlagbelastungen. Regenerationsfähigkeit gegenüber einer wirklich breiten Palette an denkbaren Überlastungen. Und dabei ist nahezu die gesamte Körperfläche mit hochempfindlichen Sensorsystemen bestückt.
Bau sowas mal in Größe eines Menschen und <90kg. Keine Chance.




Forseti schrieb:


> künstliche Neuronen arbeiten bis zu 10^5 mal schneller als die menschlichen Neuronen



Es gibt keine "künstlichen Neuronen". Es gibt Transistoren, aber der Funktionsumfang ist nicht zu vergleichen. Je nach Anwendungsgebiet kann eine Nervenzelle kaum einen oder dutzende bis hunderte ersetzen.



> und das menschliche Gehirn nutzt seine Leistung furchtbar ineffizient oder wir würden nicht dauernd Taschenrechner und Computer zur Hilfe nehmen um etwas zu berechnen.



Das Gehirn ist nicht darauf ausgelegt, komplexe Berechnungen mit höchster Präzision auszuführen. Wer den Umgang mit Zahlen nicht vollkommen verlernt hat, nutzt einen Taschenrechner i.d.R. nur, um kleine Fehler zu vermeiden - diese spielten bei der Entwicklung des Gehirns nunmal keine große Rolle. Versuche umgekehrt mal, einen Computer eine Schätzung ausrechnen zu lassen, wie er mit diesem Tischtennisschläger den anfliegenden Ball in der gewünschten Richtung und mit der gewünschten Drehung zurück fliegen lässt. Und das Ergebniss soll dann bitte mit einer Gesamtlatenz&Berechnungszeit <0,5 Sekunden.
Ich würde mich wundern, wenn man überhaupt in der Lage ist, ein zuverlässiges optisches Auswertverfahren für diese Problemstellung zu entwickeln - und das ist noch nichtmal eine, die irgend eine Form von Kreativität erfodert.


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass wir es mit der derzeitigen Technologie schaffen können, aber in 100 Jahren sieht es vielleicht anders aus. Aber selbst dann werden die Kosten bestimmt so hoch sein, dass nur superreiche sich sowas leisten können.

Für Schätzungen und Kreativität ist das Gehirn in der Tat gut geschaffen, aber manchmal muss man halt Kompromisse eingehen. Aber irgendwann werden Computer auch Kreativität und Schätzen lernen, aber so etwas ist wie ein freier Wille extrem komplex zu programmieren. Aber wieso soll man keine Visionen für zukünftige Jahrhunderte haben? Irgendwann werden wir sicherlich Superquantencomputer von der größe der Erde oder der Sonne brauchen, um überhaupt noch Fortschritte in der Technik machen zu können, denn irgendwann hat man die maximale Rechenleistung pro Fläche und Volumen ausgereizt


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Aber irgendwann werden Computer auch Kreativität und Schätzen lernen, aber so etwas ist wie ein freier Wille extrem komplex zu programmieren.


 
EIn Computer durchläuft Programme, die jemand programmiert hat, es sind Logarithmen, die abgespult werden, mehr nicht. Und ich sehe auch nicht, wieso sind das irgendwie ändern sollte.
Ein heutiger Roboter hat schon große Probleme eine Treppe hinaufzusteigen. Einen Roboter, der eine Socke stopft, hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass man Androiden wie "Data" in den nächsten 200 Jahren auf der Erde sehen wird.


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

Das lässt sich schwer sagen, wenn das Wissen der Menschheit weiter so ansteigt wie bisher, wissen wir in 100 Jahren 1024 mal mehr als heute, in 200 Jahre 1048576 mal so viel


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

Das sehe ich nicht so, ich hab ja heute schon mehr vergessen als andere je wissen werden. 

Wissen erreichst du aber nur durch Forschung und ein Roboter kann nicht eigenständig forschen. Er muss programmiert werden, damit er weiß, was er machen soll. Ohne Software ist ein hoch entwickelter Computer nichts weiter als Sondermüll.


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

Der Mensch wurde auch von der Evolution programmiert 
Es wird in Zukunft vieles möglich werden, was sich heute noch fast niemand vorstellen kann.


----------



## Icejester (11. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ok, habs verstanden
> 
> Btw, mit Frischhaltefolie nimmt man höchstens Wasser ab


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schwitzen bedeutet aber Wasserverlust, kein Fettverlust.
> Der Organismus muss erst mal Energie aufbringen um Fett in Zucker umzuwandeln, daher wirft er lieber den "Hunger" Apparat an und sagt dem Gehirn, dass die Hände zum Burger greifen sollen.


 
Ja, sagt das denen, die's machen. Mir ist das klar. Aber ich bin ja auch nicht übergewichtig und nicht versucht, mich in Folie einzuwickeln.


----------



## sfc (14. Mai 2011)

Selbst wenn man den Alterungsprozess stoppen könnte, würde unser Körper trotzdem früher oder später als Ruine enden. Gelenkverschleiß hat zum Beispiel oft nur indirekt was mit dem Alterungsprozess zu tun. Zähne sind bei jungen Menschen auch nich deswegen weniger abgenutzt, weil die sich regenerieren. Ebenso ist Haarausfall bei Männern kein Alterungsprozess. Die Haarwurzeln hatten nur mehr Zeit, sich mit dem für sie schädlichen Testosteron vollzusaugen. Die Liste lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen.

Ein 500 Jahre alter Ewigjunger würde vermutlich bewegungslos im Rollstuhl darben. Seine Zähne wären bis aufs Zahnfleisch abgenutzt und Haare hätte er auch keine mehr. Dafür hätte er Elefantenohren und eine Riesenwulst als Nase, weil der menschliche Knorpel nie aufhört zu wachsen. Obwohl er Zeit seines Lebens nur mit durchschnittlicher Akne und wenig Rasierunfällen zu kämpfen hatte, wäre nach all der Zeit von seiner glatten Haut unter all den Narben trotzdem nicht mehr viel zu sehen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (14. Mai 2011)

In Equador gibt es ein Dorf, wo viele Menschen weit über 100 Jahre alt werden. 140 Jahre ist keine Seltenheit und die Frauen bekommen mit 60 Jahren noch gesunde Kinder zu Welt. 
Man muss sagen, dass die Leute nie aufhören zu Arbeiten also keine Rente oder sowas  und im Alter habe die keine Krankheiten wenn einer Stirbt dann schläft er ein ohne schmerzen.
Die Reportage über das Dorf kam letztens erst im TV.  Selbst Hunde werden das statt 12 Jahre 25 Jahre alt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Mai 2011)

Die haben da wohl keine Geburtsurkunden, deshalb werden die so alt.  Wenn ein Fernsehteam kommt erzählen sie denen ein vom Pferd. Ich hab schon 40 Jährige Frauen vom Land gesehen die aussehen wie 60/65, weil die einfach kaputt gearbeitet sind. Kinder können sie mit 40 aber noch kriegen. 

Also ich bezweifel das.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> In Equador gibt es ein Dorf, wo viele Menschen weit über 100 Jahre alt werden. 140 Jahre ist keine Seltenheit und die Frauen bekommen mit 60 Jahren noch gesunde Kinder zu Welt.



Das musst du jetzt aber mal mit Quellen belegen, "Kam im Fernsehen" reicht mir da nicht, denn da wird auch viel Unsinn gezeigt, wie z.B. die ganzen Verschwörungsfilme, wie neu jetzt der über Lady Diana.


----------



## thysol (14. Mai 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> In Equador gibt es ein Dorf, wo viele Menschen weit über 100 Jahre alt werden. 140 Jahre ist keine Seltenheit und die Frauen bekommen mit 60 Jahren noch gesunde Kinder zu Welt.
> Man muss sagen, dass die Leute nie aufhören zu Arbeiten also keine Rente oder sowas  und im Alter habe die keine Krankheiten wenn einer Stirbt dann schläft er ein ohne schmerzen.
> Die Reportage über das Dorf kam letztens erst im TV.  Selbst Hunde werden das statt 12 Jahre 25 Jahre alt.


 
Klar doch, wers glaubt wird selig.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (14. Mai 2011)

So hier mal ein Link:
Ecuador: Tal der Hundertjährigen - Ohne Fleiß kein Greis - Leben & Stil - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

120 ist trotzdem die Grenze, sehe jetzt nicht, wieso die da 140 werden, gibt ja auch keine Belege zu.
Und dass es besonders viele sind, also mehr als der Durchschnitt, kann in der Tat an der Lage und der Ernährung, Wasser, Luft liegen, das ist schwer zu sagen, das müsste man erforschen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich denke schon das es möglich ist, älter zu werden als 120 Jahre. Der Mensch hat ja kein Alterssperre, die unser Maximalalter vorgibt.
Der eine wird älter der andere nicht. 
Bin schon der Meinung, dass das Lebensumfeld und auch die Ernährung Einfluss auf das Leben hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

Doch, eigentlich schon, 120 wird allgemein als Grenze gesehen, liegt an den Zellen selbst.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (14. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe liegt wohl an der Zellteilung und wie oft sich eine Zelle maximal Teilen lassen kann, bevor diese stirbt.
Kommt noch der Faktor der langsamsten Zellteilungs Geschwindigkeit dazu und man kommt dann auf 120 Jahre?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

Es gibt mehrere Faktoren, so genau ist das nicht erforscht, aber ja, die Zellteilung spielt eine Rolle, die Zellen von großen Schildkröten können sich häufiger teilen, daher geht man davon aus, dass sie deswegen so alt werden. Aber auch der Stoffwechsel hat was damit zu tun, je schneller er abläuft, desto schneller altert man.


----------



## DAEF13 (14. Mai 2011)

Mal eine Frage; und nein, ich habe ab Seite 2 nichts mehr gelesen; wer will denn schon 100 Jahre und älter werden?
Anstatt das Leben zu verlängern sollte man es eher schaffen, dass der Körper konstant seine Fähigkeiten einsetzen kann, und dass man nicht mit 80+ fast taub ist, kaum laufen kann, nicht mehr richtig denken können o.ä.

Ich möchte jedenfalls nicht hundert Jahre alt werden und dann z.B. wie ein Geisteskranker wirken bzw. einer sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

Es gibt ja Hörgeräte, so ist das nicht, das Problem ist halt, dass das Gehirn abbaut und besonders die Knochen abbauen, kein 100 Jähriger kann wohl noch locker Treppen hinauflaufen.


----------



## DAEF13 (14. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ...das Problem ist halt, dass das Gehirn abbaut und besonders die Knochen abbauen...


 
Genau das meine ich. 
Es gibt Leute, die wollen in Würde sterben, und nicht als jemand, der z.B. nachts um 3 Uhr Nacht den Rasen mäht und garnicht mitbekommt, was er da tut.

Deshalb sollte man halt mMn eher versuchen, Gehirn, Knochen und Muskeln(?) länger erhalten zu können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

Knochenschwund ist nun mal eine Frage des Alters, aber 30 bauen die Knochen ab, das kannst du zwar etwas verlangsamen, z.B. durch Aktivität, aber du kannst es halt nicht aufhalten, ebenso kannst du nicht verhindern, dass das Gehirn im Alter mit Ablagerungen überwuchert ist.
Noch gibt es keine Möglichkeit, das zu entfernen, bzw. die Entstehung zu unterbinden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man den Alterungsprozess stoppen könnte, würde unser Körper trotzdem früher oder später als Ruine enden. Gelenkverschleiß hat zum Beispiel oft nur indirekt was mit dem Alterungsprozess zu tun. Zähne sind bei jungen Menschen auch nich deswegen weniger abgenutzt, weil die sich regenerieren. Ebenso ist Haarausfall bei Männern kein Alterungsprozess. Die Haarwurzeln hatten nur mehr Zeit, sich mit dem für sie schädlichen Testosteron vollzusaugen. Die Liste lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen.



Mit Ausnahme des Haarausfalls lassen sich aber alle genannten Punkte chirurgisch beheben 
Ist vielleicht nicht optimal - aber 2-3 Wochen Krankenhaus für 20 Jahre aktives Leben? Da sag ich nicht nein. Bei Zähnen hat der westlichen Mensch übrigens keien Abnutzungsprobleme, dazu bereiten wir unsere Nahrung viel zu weich zu. Der Mangel an Zahn bei unseren Alten liegt einzig und allein an mangelnder Zahnhygiene. (Z.B. Mein Opa scheitert so langsam aber sicher eher wegen zu schwacher Kaumuskulatur an nem Steak, hat aber noch keinen einzigen Zahn ziehen lassen müssen)




Split99999 schrieb:


> Die haben da wohl keine Geburtsurkunden, deshalb werden die so alt.  Wenn ein Fernsehteam kommt erzählen sie denen ein vom Pferd. Ich hab schon 40 Jährige Frauen vom Land gesehen die aussehen wie 60/65, weil die einfach kaputt gearbeitet sind. Kinder können sie mit 40 aber noch kriegen.
> 
> Also ich bezweifel das.



Zumal "Fernsehteams" ja auch noch die unschöne Angewohnheit der Vereinfachung-bis-zum-vollkommen-falsch-sein haben. Da kriegt man auch eine "werden alle 140" Reportage, wenn es mal eine Frau gab, die 130 und einen Tag geschafft hat.




stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> So hier mal ein Link:
> Ecuador: Tal der Hundertjährigen - Ohne Fleiß kein Greis - Leben & Stil - sueddeutsche.de



Ganze 10 >100 im Tal der "140 Jährigen" und von den Haustieren, die das doppelte Alter erreichen, les ich auch nichts mehr 
Das man mit gesunder Nahrung, giftstofffreier Umwelt und wenig Streß >100 werden kann ist dagegen keine wirklich neue Erkenntniss (und das man fit bleibt, solange man sich fit hält, sowieso nicht). Trotzdem scheint es auch da wohl nur die absolute Minderheit zu schaffen.




DAEF13 schrieb:


> Anstatt das Leben zu verlängern sollte man es eher schaffen, dass der Körper konstant seine Fähigkeiten einsetzen kann, und dass man nicht mit 80+ fast taub ist, kaum laufen kann, nicht mehr richtig denken können o.ä.



Mit Ausnahme von Krankheiten, an denen gearbeitet wird, gibt es da nichts, was "man" "schaffen" kann - nur Sachen, die jeder einzelne schaffen wollen muss. Wer natürlich schon mit 40 der Meinung ist, arbeiten gehen + Couch + Fernsehen ist alles, was man im Leben tun muss und dann ab 65 das arbeiten gehen auch noch weglässt, der brauch sich nicht zu wundern, wenn mit 75 nicht mehr Fett als Muskeln übrig ist und das Hirn seine Maximalleistung aufbringen muss, um sich einen neuen Sendeplatz zu merken. Ich kenn Leute in meinem Alter, die hören schlechter, als mein Opa mit >80.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit Ausnahme des Haarausfalls lassen sich aber alle genannten Punkte chirurgisch beheben


 
Haarausfall kann man einerseits auch chirurgisch beheben, andererseits weiß man ja schon mehr oder weniger, wieso die Haare ausfallen. Gegenmaßnahmen auf gentechnischer Basis vorstellbar.


----------



## Niza (18. Mai 2011)

Also vom Gehirn aus gesehen brauchen wir in unserem leben nur einen Bruchteil der Speicherkapazität unseres Gehirns.
*Das Gehirn wäre also für die Ewigkeit . *
Bei einem hundert jährigen menschen wird die Festplatte unseres Gehirns nur im *Promillbereich* belegt.
Dieser Mensch hätte sein leben damit verbracht zu lernen und wieder zu lernen.


----------



## joraku (18. Mai 2011)

Niza schrieb:


> *Das Gehirn wäre also für die Ewigkeit . *



Glaube ich nicht - auch das Gehirn oder die Zellen dort bauen ab.
Ab einem bestimmten Alter tritt dann eine häufigere Vergesslichkeit auf, ich denke es liegt einfach daran, das sich Bindungen / verknpüfungen wie immer man das nennt lösen. Immer mehr Menschen leiden auch an Altsheimer (im Alter, kann aber schon recht früh losgehen). 
Manche behaupten Altsheimer wäre eine neue Krankheit, aber das glaube ich nicht. Früher hat man einfach nicht erkannt, dass alte Menschen an dieser Krankheit (falls es überhaupt eine ist) gelitten haben. Man meinte dann: der / die seien etwas komisch, plemplem weil sie schon so alt seien. Vielleicht wirkt sich die verringerte Zellerneuerung, bzw. deren Abschwächung im Gehirn in Form von Altsheimer aus - bei manchen Menschen halt schon früher, bei anderen später oder gar nicht, da sie nicht so alt werden und an einer andern Krankheit / Gebrechen sterben.


----------



## Forseti (18. Mai 2011)

Genau das Gehirn baut mit der Zeit ab, aber durch Drogen wie Alkohol kann der Vorgang deutlich beschleunigt werden. Aber auch wenn es abbaut, würde die Kapazität noch für mehrere Jahrhunderte reichen, man muss also erst mal Krankheiten wie Alzheimer (nicht Altheimer) heilen können.


----------



## thysol (24. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Genau das Gehirn baut mit der Zeit ab, aber durch Drogen wie Alkohol kann der Vorgang deutlich beschleunigt werden. Aber auch wenn es abbaut, würde die Kapazität noch für mehrere Jahrhunderte reichen, man muss also erst mal Krankheiten wie Alzheimer (nicht Altheimer) heilen können.


 
Wie wuerde denn die Kapazitaet fuer Jahrhunderte reichen? Es gibt schon genuegend Leute die ab 80 Jahren nicht mehr ganz richtig in der Birne sind, ohne Alkohol und Drogen. Ich glaube wir koennen nur ueber Jahrhunderte bestehen wenn wir unser Gehirn auf einen Computer hochladen. (Falls das irgendwann moeglich ist).


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

Die Kapazität würde reichen. Nur hilft das alles nichts, wenn die Leute mit 80 dement sind oder Alzheimer haben. Das die Leute nicht mehr ganz richtig sind im hohen Alter hat nichts mit der Kapazität zu tun. Es gibt auch Leute die mit 100 noch sehr klar im Kopf sind, aber was erwartest du wenn die Leute ihr ganzes Leben nur monotone Arbeiten verrichten, sich nicht bilden und DSDS gucken? Irgendwann langweilt sich das Gehirn und zerstört sich selbst vor Frust


----------

